# Balancing? LOL!



## Yoll (13. Oktober 2008)

Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.

- Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
- Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
- Keine Immunitätstimer. Sprich: Magierklassen können dich beliebig oft in den Root stellen und auf Distanz wegrubbeln.
- Ordnung hat bereits in den ersten Scenarios Knock-Back, Zerstörung natürlich nicht
- Ordnung ganz allgemein mit den stärkeren Klassen.

Natürlich werden nun wieder welche behaupten: Mythic arbeitet dran und bekommt das hin. Ich sage: Die machen es genauso wie in Daoc! Dort war man gezwungen mehrere Klassen hoch zu leveln, da die eigene Main-Klasse oftmals leider zu tode generft wurde. Dafür wurden andere Klassen gehypt. Das Ganze mit dem Ziel: Jeder soll sich jede Klasse auf Max-Level bringen müssen. Timesink eben. Dadurch verdient man Geld als Spielebetreiber.

Und erzähl mir keiner Mythic würde die Fehler in der Spielmechanik nicht kennen....

Warum es kein offizielles Forum gibt sowie keine öffentlichen Chats (/1 ist ein Witz!) ist meiner Meinung nach pure Absicht. Man will die Kritiker gar nicht erst zu Wort kommen lassen.


----------



## Necrothas (13. Oktober 2008)

lass das spiel doch erstmal rauskommen
es stört zwar zum teil aber balancing ist so ziemlich das schwerste in nem mmo.
bei dem großen kack spiel mit 3 buchstaben balancen sie heute noch und du heulst rum bei nem spiel das noch nichtmal 1 monat draussen ist...

abwarten und tee trinken!


----------



## sTereoType (13. Oktober 2008)

so ein schwachsinn.
ich hab noch keinen heiler gesehen der sich gegen 2 barbaren hoch heilen kann und nicht verreckt, zumal er garnicht soviele aps hat, geschweige denn würde er es gegen einen schaffen(außer den siggi vielleicht, der ist zur zeit wirkich noch etwas op)
ich als tank kann mich auch nicht über viel root beschweren und wenn doch einer kommt zünd ich halt moloch und lauf weiter
bezüglich des knockbacks kannste du mal die anderen threads abklappern, hab da mal ne schöne liste gesehen wann wer was lernt 
wenn ordnung wirklich die besseren klassen hat, warum seh ich im t1 in letzter zeit nur destro gewinnen?


----------



## Korantisia (13. Oktober 2008)

xD ...sry aber du solltest erstmal WAR richtig anfangen zu spielen.
Du bist scheinbar ein megaimbaroxxor chaosbarbar auf lvl 5 der gg einen lvl 10 Sigmarpriester(der deiner meinung nach NUR Heiler ist) gekämpft und SELTSAMER weise haste dann verloren oO welch WUNDER!-.- Wenn die Ordnung wirklich SO stark wäre, warum hält dann die Zerstörung so viele Gebiete?(averland) Das ist doch strange und warum gibt es so viele Destruction Spieler das der HAuptanlaufserver geclont werden MUSSTE! 
Sorry aber du kannst nicht erwarten das eine dd Klasse bzw. Tank Klasse gegen einen Heiler der u.a. verdammt gut austeilen kann gewinnt.
Sicher fehlt es teils noch am balancing aber wie lange ist das Spiel nochmal draußen? Noch NICHT mal 4 Wochen... 
Abwarten und Tee trinken heißt die Aufgabe die es jetzt zu bewältigen gilt und ich denke nicht das Mythic dieses deiner Meinung nach ,,unfaire,, Balancing lange stehen lassen wird wenn du nur oft genug Tickets schickst bewirkst du villeicht was oder ich habe eine bessere Idee... Behalte dein schlimmes Herzleiden für dich und renn zurück zu deinem geliebten Ex-Spiel(ich wette es war WOW mit nem Warlock) naja wenn du diesen Rat nicht befolgen solltest...selbst dran Schuld
Kora


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das Balancing von Warhammer gelungen. Typisches Stein-Schere-Papier-System, was sich nur in der Gruppe ausgleicht. Und dabei hab ich sowohl Tank als auch Heiler gespielt, auch beide Seiten.
Und obwohl mich mit meinem Zelot eben angesprochene Magier ständig weggenuked haben und ich mich darüber auch aufgeregt hab, würde ich's nicht ändern wollen. Warum auch? Warum sollen zwei Tanks einen Vollheiler besiegen können? Andersrum warum sollte ein Heiler gegen zwei Hexenjäger 'ne Chance haben?

Öffentliche Chats wurden von Spielern gemacht. /join Destruction bzw. /join Order.

Und Beschwerden kannst du über die Hilfefunktion im Spiel an den Support schicken.


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Oder aufhören zu spielen....wer sich nach 4 Wochen schon so aufregt sollte vieleicht ein ruhigeres Hobby angehen


----------



## risikofaktor (13. Oktober 2008)

Da fällt mir nur das ein....


----------



## antileet (13. Oktober 2008)

hach, als ob die ordnung die besseren klassen hätten (ROFL!)...


----------



## Yoll (13. Oktober 2008)

1.) Ich komme nicht von WoW. Aber leider recht viele hier anscheinend. Allein wenn man sich anschaut wie planlos die in den Scenarios rumlaufen könnte man kotzen.
2.) Balancing findet ihr gelungen wenn ein Heiler 2 Tanks weghauen kann? o-O <no comment>
3.) Wie lange lief die Beta? Und warum sind offensichtliche Fehler nicht in der Betaphase verschwunden?
4.) Klar: Spieler öffnen Chatkanäle die keine Sau joint weil es keiner weiß. Es ist Aufgabe des Herstellers einen leicht zu durchschauende und guten Chat hin zu bekommen. Sie hätten ja einfach den von Daoc kopieren können...dort haben sie 7 Jahre Erfahrung...aber nein: Mythic will gar keinen öffentlichen Chat..genausowenig wie ein offizielles Forum!


----------



## Dombringer (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...



dein thema ist lol genauso wie deine spielweise wie es scheint^^
spiel am besten mensch ärgere dich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ehrlich....ich halte mich für einen guten Spieler....aber 2 Tanks an mir dran klatsche ich nicht weg....vieleicht wenn sie 10 Levels unter mir sind. Aber gleichwertige, denkende Tanks die mit mir Ping Pong spielen...ich weiß nicht was du erlebst


----------



## Aixem (13. Oktober 2008)

Alle Strunz vote for close !

Sehr einseitig und falsche Sicht der Dinge !


----------



## Frostgrim (13. Oktober 2008)

Nicht vergessen:


Balance ist wenn jeder meckert, wenn einer zufrieden ist ist was FAUL

Außerdem haue ich mit meinem Tank Locker heiler auf gleichem lvl aus den latschen.
Zudem muss man die gesamt Balance und nicht die einzelner klassen betrachten


----------



## [DM]Zottel (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Warum es kein offizielles Forum gibt sowie keine öffentlichen Chats (/1 ist ein Witz!) ist meiner Meinung nach pure Absicht. Man will die Kritiker gar nicht erst zu Wort kommen lassen.



Wenigstens in dem Punkt kann ich dir nicht übers Maul faren. Dass es kein offizielles Forum gibt ist wirklich beabsichtigt. Ob du dies jetzt allerdings Mythik oder GOA in die Schuhe schieben solltest - das würde ich nochmal überlegen......US Forum - HUST - HUST....

Bezüglich dem Rest sag ich: Viel Spaß bei Hello Kitty, da findest du Balancing....


----------



## DaMeep (13. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich....ich halte mich für einen guten Spieler....aber 2 Tanks an mir dran klatsche ich nicht weg....vieleicht wenn sie 10 Levels unter mir sind. Aber gleichwertige, denkende Tanks die mit mir Ping Pong spielen...ich weiß nicht was du erlebst



Wenn er einen Sigmarpriester / DoK meint stimmt das sogar . Aber auch nur bis lvl 15-16 , danach passes sich die beiden klassen der Balance auch wieder an .


----------



## risikofaktor (13. Oktober 2008)

Alleine schon 





> Magierklassen können dich beliebig oft in den Root stellen und auf Distanz wegrubbeln.



Ja, ne is klar. Wie hättest es denn gerne 1:1 im Nahkampf?


----------



## Iaido (13. Oktober 2008)

hm zum balancing kann ich nur sagen, dass mir bisher nichts negatives aufgefallen ist... wenn ein heiler zwei Tanks weghaut, ja ka da gibts so viel was man evtl. nicht beachtet hat - irgendwo stand noch ein heiler, die zwei Tanks waren allgemein evtl. keine all zu guten spieler, beide Tanks hatten irgendwelche debuffs drauf.... etc.
daoc hab ich nie gespielt, deshalb kann ich auch zu den vergleichen nix sagen. 


aber zu den punkten Chat und Forum muss ich dir voll recht geben!


----------



## FirstGuardian (13. Oktober 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur das ein....



haha - geiles Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema:

dass es kein offizielles Forum gibt finde ich nicht mal so schlimm - Aufwand und Nutzen solch eines Forums ist doch sehr, ich sage mal schwer zu bestimmen - wenn ich mir teilweise die Foren von gewissen Spielebetreibern anschauen, dann sind da über den Daumen gepeilt höchstens 10% nützliche Dinge heraus zu gewinnen - der Rest ist nur Flamerei und anderer Unsinn, den die Leute da verzapfen. Schau Dich doch einfach hier um....

Und denn packst die Threads wie diesen hier da rein und was kommt raus? Nix, außer einer Verlagerung von einem zum anderen Forum! Die Leute die wirklich konstruktiv was beisteuern wollen, die finden schon einen geeigneten Weg und der Rest, naja, gibbet ja genug Foren zum ausweinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu sagen, dass ich das Balancing in WAR recht in Ordnung finde - vor allem gibt es "noch" keine Imba-Klasse - wenngleich die eine oder andere Klasse eventuell nen Tick stärker - aber mich stört es nicht - ich stell mich drauf ein und versuche es mit Taktik und Geschick wett zu machen. WAR ist nen MMO und kein Singelspiel, wo es auf One-on-One ankommen würde.

EDIT: mit dem öffentlichen Chat ist es doch genauso wie mit den Foren - Was kommt den über die Chats nützliches? Gold-Spam - und dumme Laberei = 90% !! Wenn ich vernünftige Gespräche führen will, denn nehm ich /tell und gut ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> 2.) Balancing findet ihr gelungen wenn ein Heiler 2 Tanks weghauen kann? o-O <no comment>



Entweder bist du einer der Tanks und kannst einfach nicht spielen oder du bist der Heiler und suchst dir absichtlich den tiefstmöglichen gegner... anders funktioniert das nicht... nichtmal mit nem Sigmarpriester, da werde ich von 2 Tanks auch fix fertig gemacht, weil mein Schadensoutput nicht hoch genug sein kann um 2 Tanks gleichen Levels umzuhauen... ja Sigmarpriester sind ein wenig stark bis level 12 oder so aber danach flacht das ganz schnell ab und ich bin auf level 13 und 14 auch gut auf die Schnauze damit gefallen...


----------



## blaQmind (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> 1.) Ich komme nicht von WoW. Aber leider recht viele hier anscheinend. Allein wenn man sich anschaut wie planlos die in den Scenarios rumlaufen könnte man kotzen.
> 2.) Balancing findet ihr gelungen wenn ein Heiler 2 Tanks weghauen kann? o-O <no comment>
> 3.) Wie lange lief die Beta? Und warum sind offensichtliche Fehler nicht in der Betaphase verschwunden?
> 4.) Klar: Spieler öffnen Chatkanäle die keine Sau joint weil es keiner weiß. Es ist Aufgabe des Herstellers einen leicht zu durchschauende und guten Chat hin zu bekommen. Sie hätten ja einfach den von Daoc kopieren können...dort haben sie 7 Jahre Erfahrung...aber nein: Mythic will gar keinen öffentlichen Chat..genausowenig wie ein offizielles Forum!


wo is das problem?,... tanks sind zum tankn und nich zum healer kloppn da,...

zu dem rest,..
als erzmagier/schamane kann man sich zb gegen einen chaosbarbar kurz haltn,.. aber ihn nicht killn,... 
zumal man keinen direkte sofortheilung hat als erzmage/schami,... so verzögert der barbar immer die selbstheilung

edit:
du kannst gegen 2 tanks zwar ne zeit stehen als healer aber tod bekommst du sie sicher nicht


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Oktober 2008)

Zu 2.:
Ich weiß ja nicht, was du unter "weghauen" verstehst. Und ich weiß auch nicht, welche Heiler du gesehen hast, die zwei Gegenspieler "weggehauen" haben und welcher Levelunterschied da war.

Aber ich mit meinem Stufe 16 Zelot mache die Erfahrung, dass Tanks und Maschinisten gleichen Levels kaum Schaden bei mir machen, weil ich Schilde hab und 3 HoTs. Da kriegt der Gegner Vorbote drauf, 'nen DoT, ich geh in Melee und vebrauche meine AP nur für Schilde und zum heilen.

Anders sieht es halt gegen "echte" DDs aus, wie Magier oder Hexenjäger. Weiße Löwen nerven auch noch. Da seh ich nicht viel Land bzw überlebe nur extrem knapp oder sterbe noch am Feuerdot.


----------



## mdee (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Yol 

Hast du schon mal von Herzinfarkt- Prävention gehört? Wenn nicht empfehle ich dir mit WAR aufzuhören... senkt sein Risiko um 100%....

aber mal zu deinen Comments, die sind einfach nur LOL... und wenn du schon meinst du solltest einen Heiler aus den Latschen hauen... schau dir das LVL an, vielleicht solltest nicht ein 5 oder mehr LVL über dir probieren zu ärgern...

gruss mdee


----------



## Gulasch80 (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...







ich denke einfach mal das du 0 ahnung von allem hast.....anstatt hier rum zu whinen, solltest du lieber mal gedanken machen ob du solche spiele spielen solltest!!!
jeder punkt den du da aufgezählt hast entspricht nicht der realität und zu dem hast du keinen plan von WAR´s spielekonzept.
echt traurig das man sowas wieder ins forum schreiben, und sich vor der ganzen comm lächerlich machen muss!!!


----------



## Mitsu (13. Oktober 2008)

MIMIMIMI 

Ich sag nur L O L das will ich sehen wie in DAoC ein heiler sich gegen 2 gegner hochheilt !!!!! und sie auch noch besiegt!!! Hahahahaha Noob ey.. bei so einem rumgeheule bekomm ich wieder ... Ach lassen wir das...

In War sind am Anfang die heiler recht stark, was sich am ende doch sehr legt weil man entweder int ep oder wille ep hat usw.. naja spiel erstmal bis 40 und dann meld dich nochmal.

Ausserdem hat der Squigtreiba auchn Knockback .. und auf Ordnung haben auch nur die Schattenkrieger und die Maschinisten den knockback ..

Aber bitte heul nich mehr rum >.<. Wenn die Heiler so imba sind dann spiel selber einen x.x


----------



## Mookie (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können



Ich weiss ja nicht ich ÜBERLEBE vielleicht 2 Gegenspieler aber die auch noch platt machen? Was fürn spiel spielst du?


----------



## risikofaktor (13. Oktober 2008)

Naja, das ist halt momentan scheinbar normal: Mal kurz anspielen, wenn man dann ein paarmal den kürzeren zieht, ins Forum gehen und rummotzen. Aus meiner Sicht ein guter Grund, warum es kein offizielles Forum gibt...


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (13. Oktober 2008)

wegen leuten wie dem te spiel ich kein cs mehr: 
immer wen man wen killt sofort im ts : 

CHEATER VOTEKICK VOTEKICK DU HURENSOHN DU SITZT DA JEDE RUNDE UND BIST NUR AM CAMPEN UND DAN KOMM ICH WIE JEDE RUNDE DA HER UND DU VERPASST MIR NOCH EIN HEADSHOT VOTEKICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und das natürlich noch in verschiedenen Variationen:
bor lucker du hast noch 2 hp (ich: du bist tot bei mir hat ein schuss besser gepasst) 


[das wollt ich schon immer mal loswerden]


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (13. Oktober 2008)

wegen leuten wie dem te spiel ich kein cs mehr: 
immer wen man wen killt sofort im ts : 

CHEATER VOTEKICK VOTEKICK DU HURENSOHN DU SITZT DA JEDE RUNDE UND BIST NUR AM CAMPEN UND DAN KOMM ICH WIE JEDE RUNDE DA HER UND DU VERPASST MIR NOCH EIN HEADSHOT VOTEKICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und das natürlich noch in verschiedenen Variationen:
bor lucker du hast noch 2 hp (ich: du bist tot bei mir hat ein schuss besser gepasst) 


[das wollt ich schon immer mal loswerden]


----------



## blaQmind (13. Oktober 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Naja, das ist halt momentan scheinbar normal: Mal kurz anspielen, wenn man dann ein paarmal den kürzeren zieht, ins Forum gehen und rummotzen. Aus meiner Sicht ein guter Grund, warum es kein offizielles Forum gibt...


zustimm


----------



## Verce (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...



im ersten beispiel sagst du 1 heiler würde sich gegen 2 spieler hochheilen können -> heiler halten zu viel aus und/oder heilen zu stark
im zweiten beispiel sagst du dass damagedealer zu viel schaden machen
heiler heilen also zu viel, und damagedealer dealen zu viel damage? dir ist klar, dass das eine das andere ausschließt, bzw ausgleicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3te beispiel: immunitätstimer bei spells. wozu? sind die CDs nicht hoch genug? wozu müssen noch zusätzlich immunitäten eingeführt werden? wenn du dich 10x rooten lässt, bei nem rootCD von 20 sek, selbst schuld.

beispiel 4&5 sind leider nur gewhine, offensichtlich welche seite du spielst. alle anderen haben stärkere klassen als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *tröst*
*learn to play!*


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenigstens verstehen jetzt doch sehr viele Leute warum ich von Anfang an gegen ein Forum gewettert habe wo andere eines forderten :-D


----------



## Mookie (13. Oktober 2008)

warhammerzwergmaschinist schrieb:


> wegen leuten wie dem te spiel ich kein cs mehr:
> immer wen man wen killt sofort im ts :
> 
> CHEATER VOTEKICK VOTEKICK DU HURENSOHN DU SITZT DA JEDE RUNDE UND BIST NUR AM CAMPEN UND DAN KOMM ICH WIE JEDE RUNDE DA HER UND DU VERPASST MIR NOCH EIN HEADSHOT VOTEKICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Ich find auch die Heiler in CS sind zu stark!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chattanooga choo choo (13. Oktober 2008)

.... muhaha war suckz ! wotlk is coming !



sooo, tut mir leid ... das wollte ich schon immer mal machen seit vor ca. nem halben jahr die "war kann eh alles besser" spams in den wow foren aufgetaucht sind 

ps: hihihi


----------



## Azddel (13. Oktober 2008)

chattanooga schrieb:


> .... muhaha war suckz ! wotlk is coming !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Zum Thema (bzw. TE): von dem, was du sagst, stimmt nix (bis auf die sache mit dem chat vielleicht).


----------



## epiphone2 (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...




Mir fehlen die Worte. Selten so einen Quark gelesen. Troll dich zum bösen W spiel


----------



## Moktor85 (13. Oktober 2008)

chattanooga schrieb:


> das wollte ich schon immer mal machen seit vor ca. nem halben jahr die "war kann eh alles besser" spams in den wow foren aufgetaucht sind



und bisher stimme ich den damaligen spams voll und ganz zu. war macht all das besser was mir persönlich wichtig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixer1 (13. Oktober 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur das ein....



loooooool



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (13. Oktober 2008)

Eines muss man WAR lassen..... die comm ist jetzt schon bescheidener als bei WOW. fast alle antworten gehen persönlich gegen den TE. und nicht der TE ist der imbaroxxor typ sondern die antworter, die sich ja alle für so viel besser halten.
btw der treiba ist beschissen belanced.
und mit seinen aussagen zum chat hat er 100% recht.


----------



## Moktor85 (13. Oktober 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> Eines muss man WAR lassen..... die comm ist jetzt schon bescheidener als bei WOW. fast alle antworten gehen persönlich gegen den TE. und nicht der TE ist der imbaroxxor typ sondern die antworter, die sich ja alle für so viel besser halten.
> btw der treiba ist beschissen belanced.
> und mit seinen aussagen zum chat hat er 100% recht.



sorry aber wer so nen müll verzapft (das thema foren und chat mal außen vor gelassen, zum thema foren siehe aktueller grab bag) hat es nicht anders verdient.
naja bin heiler leveln um 2 dd´s wegzuhauen ^^


----------



## DaMeep (13. Oktober 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> Eines muss man WAR lassen..... die comm ist jetzt schon bescheidener als bei WOW. fast alle antworten gehen persönlich gegen den TE. und nicht der TE ist der imbaroxxor typ sondern die antworter, die sich ja alle für so viel besser halten.
> btw der treiba ist beschissen belanced.
> und mit seinen aussagen zum chat hat er 100% recht.



Was er hier schreibt ist nunmal einfach schmarn . 
Ich will den Heiler sehen der 2 Tanks aleine umhaut . 
Ein Heiler kann sich gegen Tanks lange am leben halten , aber die auchnoch umhauen geht einfach nicht . 
Mal ganz davon ab soll er sich als Tank mal lieber einen Ranged DD oder einen leichten nahkampf DD greiffen die bekommt er down . 
Mit einer Klasse die wenig schaden macht einen heiler zu killen ist auch mal eine nicht so tolle idee . 
Da kann ich ja mit meiner Hexenkriegerin jagt auf tanks machen und mich dan beschweren das die mich immer gemütlich umhauen . 
Oder mich beschweren das ich mit meinem Erzmagier einen Hexenkrieger nicht besiegen kann . 

Das balancing mag noch nicht perfekt sein , aber bisher passts IMO sehr gut . Jede klasse hat ihre Konterklassen und klassen die sie locker weghauen .


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Ich will den Heiler sehen der 2 Tanks aleine umhaut .
> Ein Heiler kann sich gegen Tanks lange am leben halten , aber die auchnoch umhauen geht einfach nicht .
> perfekt sein , aber bisher passts IMO sehr gut . Jede klasse hat ihre Konterklassen und klassen die sie locker weghauen .


Mit bischen Glück kann ein JdK/SP das hinbekommen... vorausgesetzt man zählt sie als Heiler.
Find ich aber auch nicht weiter tragisch, in Gruppen (und darauf ist das Spiel nunmal ausgelegt) relativiert sich das wieder alles.


----------



## Rhovan (13. Oktober 2008)

Also unser Threadstarter sollte noch ein wenig weiterspielen, irgendwas haben die 2 Tanks da falsch gemacht oder der Levelunterschied war zu gross.

Was richtig ist, ist das die Nahkampfheiler wie Sigmarpiester und Jünger des Khaines recht schwer zu knacken sind im 1 on 1, da sie mittelmässig austeilen und den Schaden der von einem Tank zb kommt wegheilen können. 
Allgemein sind Heiler im 1on1 schwieriger zu killen da sie sich gut heilen können, was alle anderen nur durch Tränke schaffen.

Aber gg 2 Tanks? No way bei gleichen Stufen, da geht man auch als Sigmarpriester (hab einen bei lvl 23) langsam aber sicher unter, mal abgesehen davon, das man bei Tanks kaum Schaden macht.
Der Kampf muss ja ewig gedauert haben ^^

Aber WAR ist auch ein Teamplay, hier gehts um ZUsammenarbeit, also geht man mit mehreren Nahkampf DDs in den Rücken der Feinde und schaltet cshnell die gegnerischen Heiler aus. Auch Sigmarprister und Jünger halten da nicht lange durch.


----------



## Nofel (13. Oktober 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> Eines muss man WAR lassen..... die comm ist jetzt schon bescheidener als bei WOW. fast alle antworten gehen persönlich gegen den TE. und nicht der TE ist der imbaroxxor typ sondern die antworter, die sich ja alle für so viel besser halten.
> btw der treiba ist beschissen belanced.
> und mit seinen aussagen zum chat hat er 100% recht.


Das siehst du falsch, das sind die frustrierten WoW Spieler, die mir irgendwas nicht klar kommen.
In Foren in denen Hauptsächlich WAR Spieler sind ist das nicht so schlimm. Außerdem ist doch keiner gewesen der den TE irgendwie angefahren hat, es wurde lediglich gesagt das er Sachen falsch darstellt und Unwahrheiten erzählt.

Das mit dem Forum stimmt schon und auch mit dem allgemeinen Chat, allerdings wenn ich mir die Foren und Chats in anderen Spielen ansehe, ist es besser so.


----------



## Freelancer (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Warum es kein offizielles Forum gibt sowie keine öffentlichen Chats (/1 ist ein Witz!) ist meiner Meinung nach pure Absicht. Man will die Kritiker gar nicht erst zu Wort kommen lassen.




Sehe ich auch so dazu kommt noch das der Chat auch noch voll gespamt wird von den ncps´s und das kann man auch nicht ausstellen (Ok neues Chatfenster hilft)


Balancing ka spiel Erzmagier und mit dem kann ich mich nicht beschweren ^^

Er heilt ganz gut und schaden geht eigentlich auch wenn man in den mal auf schaden spielt


----------



## Kofineas (13. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich hier teilweise dem TE anschließen. Hab die Beta auch ziemlich früh schon gespielt und kann wohl behaupten es spielt sich zwar viel besser als zu Beginn, aber es fühlt sich, meiner Meinung nach, noch immer unfertig an (hab Release jetzt auch schon 2 Wochen gespielt). Das beste ist vermutlich einfach zu warten bis die ersten großen Patchs kommen. Naja und ein anderer, wohl eher subjektiver, Kritikpunkt ist, dass der Spalta nicht im Release ist, was mich persönlich mehr als traurig gemacht hat.


----------



## Sniefy (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...



gruppenspiel inc nichts mit 1on1...geht wow spielen und das letzte is ja wohln schlechter scherz? schau mal wanns das offizielle wow gab...


----------



## Asmagan (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe mal die fangen nicht an großartig rumzubalancen, jede Klasse hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Damit muss man sich arrangieren, für die ganzen 1vs1 Ego-Rocker sollte von Anfang an kein Verständnis aufgebracht werden. Teamplay ist das Stichwort, und mal das Hirn anschmeissen. Ein Klassenbalancing ist meistens der Anfang vom Ende.


----------



## dude_666 (13. Oktober 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur das ein....



OMG ich hau mich wech xD

Also ich stimme mit zu, dass der Chat noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass sich das ändert. Gibt ja genug Leute die das bemängeln und eine Firme wie Mythic kann sich das, denke ich nicht erlauben seine Kunden wegen solchen Lapalien zu vergraulen.

Zum Thema Balancing:

Magie-Klassen klopfe ich im Nahkampf mit meinem Schwertmeister ohne weiteres weg - so wies sein soll. Natürlich machen die dazu auf Distanz equivalänten Schaden, sodass ich natürlich erstmal an die rankommen muss.
Gegen Tanks der Gegnerischen Fraktion im 1 on 1 is das ganze schon spannender, hier zeigt sich wer seine Klasse beherrscht. Da zähltnämlich wie man am geschicktesten seine Fähigkeiten einsetzt. Ich finde das immer sehr spannend.

Also in meinen Augen sehe ich da Balancingtechnisch kein Problem.


PS: Dieses Gelaber von wegen die und die Klasse is imba usw. geht mir ja sowas von auf die Eier....


----------



## Leoniads (13. Oktober 2008)

Sag es  mal Kurz und schmerzlos Klassen Balance wäre bald mal angebracht.

Meisten sorgen machen mir die Fähigkeiten die nicht zurück gesetzt werden mach bestimmte Attack Kombi und bekomme die Fähigkeit nicht frei sind für mich Bugs die eigentlich nicht sein dürften wozu gab es Beta habe auch keine Lust Tickets zu schreiben ändern tut sich eh nix hat man ja gesehen unser Server konnte ganzen Sonntag keine Nachrichten versenden Per Post GOA macht sein Ruf alle ehre.

werde es noch beobachten noch ne weile und wenn nix passiert Fix kommt sind ja nicht die einzigen Fehler im Spiel bin doch kein Beta Tester.


----------



## Belgand (13. Oktober 2008)

Gibt schon Tage da geht in den Szenarien garnix. 500 zu 20-40 ist da keine Seltenheit und man bekommt dafür fast null Belohnung obwohl man sich Mühe gibt. Das liegt aber meistens an den unterschiedlichen Leveln. Trotz hochstufung haste mit 3 Levlen weniger null Chance gegen einen anderen Spieler. 
Viel schlimmer is aber das mit Lvl 20+ die Quests irgendwie fehlerhaft markiert werden auf der Karte und man sich nach bestimmten mobs den Wolf sucht. Öffentliche Quests sind nur noch stupides gegrinde und der XP-Balekn bewegt sich extrem langsam ohne PvP-Gegner (Drakenwald)


----------



## Dragonriver (13. Oktober 2008)

genau wie in daoc habe ich eine klasse gespiel aus überzeugung net weil sie imba is...GOA und mythic haben mit daoc scheiße gebaut und auch WAR wird in zukunft nich verschont bleiben


----------



## Siegwald (13. Oktober 2008)

Servus


hört auf hier noch gross zu Posten.
Der liesst wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr mit, er hat seine BILDmeinung und fertig.
Wenn ein MMO gebalanced ist, dann stimmt was nicht oder es ist wirklich gebalanced
aber selbst dann werden noch viele am mosern, Meckern, Heulen sein weil sie wohl 
mehrfach umgenietet werden.

Ich spiele ein Spiel weil ich Spass haben will, weil ich abschalten will, weil ich mich vom RL
erholen möchte. Wenn ich mich dann noch aufrege über solch Fadenscheinige Argumente, dann brauch ich nicht mehr Spielen.
1 Monat ist WAR nun draussen..........bei einem MMO ist das nichts.


mfg


----------



## simoni (13. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Mit bischen Glück kann ein JdK/SP das hinbekommen... vorausgesetzt man zählt sie als Heiler.
> Find ich aber auch nicht weiter tragisch, in Gruppen (und darauf ist das Spiel nunmal ausgelegt) relativiert sich das wieder alles.



im T1 vlt , aber für T4 kann ich nur das sagen: Never, no chance.

Zum Topic: So was lächerliches...das sieht man schon am Threadtitel. Für dieses große lol muss ich meine Faust schon stark zurückhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kicks von Ordnung machen in den ersten Szenarien fast nichts aus...spiel erst mal bisschen weiter, dann weißt was an den Kicks kacke ist.
Und : Ordnung ist overpowered? LOL!!!!einseinself
Im T4 werden Stoffies von Hexenkriegern 2-hittet. Mittlere Rüstung macht da kaum nen Unterschied, da sinds vlt  4 Schläge.
Und: Dafür fallen Feuerzauberer nach 2 Schlägen um.


----------



## Mixo (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...



naja das mit dem öffentlichen Chats und dem Forum kann man wirklich bemängeln... dann kann ich dir versichern, dass Order sicher nicht overpowerd ist.... den in T4 haben wir scho oft derbe aufs maul bekommen ( random grps) ist wohl leider so... die gruppe die besser zusammenspielt gewinnt... da macht destru oda order kein unterschied.... hab scho oft gesehen wie alles auf 2 tanks rumhaut die von 4 heilern dahinter hochgezogen werden und die leute sich wundern wenn ein tank ma down iss warum der 20 sek später wieder da steht....

das sind halt probs die man in nem MMO hat... allein kommt man im pvp net wirklich weiter und 2 dd´s gegen 1 heiler ?? hatte ich im T2 auch gegen nen Zelot haben nen Schwertmeister und ich (Hexenjäger) drauf gehaun wie blöde und der iss net umgekippt erst nach ca. 4minuten oda so... Naja da sag ich dann ma Abwarten bin jetzt kurz vor 39 und mach nu 40er heiler solo down so wie es sein sollte und bekomme von 40er tanks aufs maul wenn ich net gerade überagend spiel und der gegner nen voll boon iss der netma seine knockback taste findet...

order bekommt im t1 alles an knockbacks?? na guck dir ma tor anroc im t3 an wie de da durch de gegend fliegst als order wenn du net diverse klassen fokust... sorry aber das einzige was derzeit wirklich richtig suckt iss der CD der net richtig angzeigt wird bzw die schlechten debuff animationen wenn man entwaffnet ist etc. ansonsten eigentlich gelungen im PvP. Und da kenne ich andere MMORPG´s die weit aus mehr bugs nach ner beta hatten.... und schonma dran gedacht das einige bugs auch reingepatcht wurden?? z.b. geht der Briefkasten oder ging zumindest das ganze we nicht richtig... sache im AH gekauft ich warte noch immer... kumpel items für 30 Gold verkauft wartet aufs Gold.... Erstma sowas Fixen dann warten wie es auf 40 aussieht den die Klassen sind für 40 Balance worden... komplett durchgehend kann man sowas fast garnet durchhalten und wie gesagt stufen erhöhung im BG heißt noch garnix... es macht unterschied ob ich als 28er in nen T3 BG Gehe oder als 22 der auf 28 Angehoben wird...

MFG Mixo


----------



## Pmm (13. Oktober 2008)

@ Yoll
aber deine Aussagen sind der echte mist...
übereifrige schlüsse ohne zu überlerlegen und warscheinlich selbst zu testen...

Bevor ich hier meine meine poste, würde ich erstmal 3-5 klassen auf lvl 15 bringen und dann eine Aussage tätigen!!
Ich habe es gemacht und muss ehrlich sagen, dass was Mythic mit WAR geschaffen hat, ist ne supper Leistung und hat echtes Potential!
Zu den Klassen ist nur zu sagen: für den Anfang sehr gute balance.

Tolles Game, SINNFREIER Beitrag @Yoll


----------



## Geige (13. Oktober 2008)

soweit kannst du wirklich nicht gespielt haben,sonst wüstest du,dass
so ziemlich *alle* melees fähigkeiten bekommen um sich zb aus dem root zu 
befreien und die nächsten 10 sec nicht mehr gerootet werden zu können und wenn du es auf diese 10 sec
ned scahfst nen range-dps wegzuhauen nunja spiel was anderes!
mit den heilern hast du recht auch wenn du ein bisschen übertreibst heiler sind wirklich
zumindest bis t2 (weiter bin ich noch nicht) ziemlich stark!
Auch mit dem chat hast du recht der ist eher suboptimal,da er von npc´s zugespammt wird und es keinen vernünftigen /1 channel gibt!


----------



## Müllermilch (13. Oktober 2008)

Tja....Acc kündigen bisl abwarten bis nachgepatcht ist.Hab ich auch gemacht,gib dem Spiel doch mal ein bisschen Zeit -.- Is noch nich wirklich alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (13. Oktober 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> soweit kannst du wirklich nicht gespielt haben,sonst wüstest du,dass
> so ziemlich *alle* melees fähigkeiten bekommen um sich zb aus dem root zu
> befreien und die nächsten 10 sec nicht mehr gerootet werden zu können und wenn du es auf diese 10 sec



Die gibts halt noch nicht mit Level 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geckoho (13. Oktober 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> Auch mit dem chat hast du recht der ist eher suboptimal,da er von npc´s zugespammt wird und es keinen vernünftigen /1 channel gibt!



Den NPC Spam kann man ausschalten -> Rechte Maustaste uf den Chatreiter -> Filter -> bei Monster das Häkchen raus und ruhe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakeshi (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> - Ordnung ganz allgemein mit den stärkeren Klassen.




schwachsinn. die beiden klassen haben fast die selben klassen... bloß ETWAS verändert. nichts weltbewegendes


----------



## Rorret (13. Oktober 2008)

MIMIMI-ALAAAAARMMM.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI...feature=related


----------



## Malarki@buffed (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja du hast ja recht, es ist alles inbalanced. Aber na und? Kennste Wayne?
Das Spiel ist gerade erst ma draußen - WoW war nicht anders, da wars teilweise schlimmer.


Ich kann dir nur einen Tip geben, hör auf zu Flamen und such dir ne Gilde: Skill & Teamplay gleichen das wieder aus!


----------



## clickrush (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...




deine aussagen sind nicht wirklich haltbar..

1. Heiler können sich nur gegen caster hochheilen. gegen melees haste keine chance
2. zauberer und feuerzauberer machen imens viel schaden aber sterben auch extrem schnell
3. immunitätstimer wären eine gute verbesserung
4. zerstörung und ordnung haben gleich viele knockbacks im highlevel. und nur das interessiert für endgame
5. ordnung hat ganz allgemein die gleichen klassen da gespiegelt und zT kreuzgespiegelte mechanismen

Tipp: such dir ne starke gilde und mach gutes organisiertes teamplay. erst dann wirst du sehen was in WAR steckt


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (13. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde es gut balanced, jede klasse hat ihre spiegelklasse die sich nur minimal unterscheidet.

Ich hab ka was du willst. und war ist so ausgelegt das nen 1 v 1 match lange geht und nen heiler gegen 2 auch ne weile überlebt (verstärkung etc)


es würd sonst keiner heiler spielen wenn er mit 2 hieben down ist da man immer gefocused wird.

fang war erst ma an zu spielen, war ist nicht lvl 5, sondern lvl 40, wenn die individualisten kommen (equip, skills, taktiken etc)

und DANN aber auch nur dann kannst du über die fast nicht vorhandenen unterschiede bei ordnung oder zerstörung meckern.



und wenn ordung doch so viel toller ist, wieso hats auf fast allen servern dann ordler mangel? ich mein auf hergig kommen 3 zerstörer auf 1 ordler, die t3 szenas sehen so aus 6 odler gg 12 zerstörer, wo is da das balance? jap nicht vorhanden, aber goa versucht duch +ruf und ep was dagegen zu tun, es wird wohl nicht viel bringen, ist aber immerhin mal nen anfang.



vllt sollten sie einführen das auf beiden seiten nur gleichviele spieler joinen dürfen.  zb 8 ordler auch  ur 8 zerstörer, wär zumindest ma ne idee


----------



## Ronma (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Warum es kein offizielles Forum gibt sowie keine öffentlichen Chats (/1 ist ein Witz!) ist meiner Meinung nach pure Absicht. Man will die Kritiker gar nicht erst zu Wort kommen lassen.



mimimi...

Popcorn... wo is das Popcorn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee ein offizielles Forum gibt's nur nich, weil sich Mythic das bescheuerte Rumgeheule von Zerstörungskiddies, die am 13.11. sowieso wieder zu WoW verschwinden, ersparen will. Wenn's dir nich passt, dann mach /quit WAR und Ende! Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn sich Mythic Gedanken machen müsste über weinende Kinder, die sowieso wieder abhauen. Was willste dir denn für so Leute die Mühe machen und was patchen. Das wäre Zeitverschwendung hoch 10! Die sind es nich wert! Da würde sich Mythic ja mit Blizzard auf eine Stufe stellen.

Ohne die ganzen Ally Rumheuler/innen wäre vielleicht WoW auch nich so durch Millionen Klassen Nervs kaputt gepatcht worden! Aber nein, Blizzard musste sich ja das Geflenne der ganzen kleinen Kinder zu herzen nehmen. Deswegen regen mich diese Rumheuler wegen der Char Klassen auch so auf. Weil'ses geschafft haben mit ihrem rumgeflenne wegen der Balance, schon einmal ein Spiel PVP mäßig zu "zerstören" (ob'se deswegen jetzt alle auf der Zerstörung Seite spielen?^^), nämlich WoW...

Dazu gab's in diesem Thread scho einen klasse Beitrag, diesen hier:



Asmagan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die fangen nicht an großartig rumzubalancen, jede Klasse hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Damit muss man sich arrangieren, für die ganzen 1vs1 Ego-Rocker sollte von Anfang an kein Verständnis aufgebracht werden. Teamplay ist das Stichwort, und mal das Hirn anschmeissen. Ein Klassenbalancing ist meistens der Anfang vom Ende.



Asmagan's Beitrag bringt es nochmal auf den Punkt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: Heul doch! Interessiert eh keinen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Rorret schrieb:


> MIMIMI-ALAAAAARMMM.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI...feature=related




Is das GEIL das Video. Ein Hammergeiles Argument is das. Ich kann nich mehr vor lachen, mein Bauch... Aua.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmand (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können



Hier merkt man schon an dem ersten Punkt, dass du wohl eins auf die Nase bekommen hast und nur deine Frust abbauen möchtest.
Wie sieht es mit 2 Hexenkriegerin oder 2 Schwarzmagier aus ? Ich könnte weitere Klassen nennen. Erzähle mir bitte nicht, dass ein Heiler es auf gleichem Level schaft, alle mögliche Klassen umzulegen. Sowas hängt von Level, Skill und Ausrüstung ab. Wenn dieser eine Heiler gut spielen kann und den anderen gegenüber deutlich besser ausgerüstet ist, dann ist es doch klar. Ich kenne Gegner, die sind Level 10 und laufen noch fast nackt rum. Nur (wahrscheinlich Weiße) random gedropte Items. Weder Rufitems, noch PQ-Items. Wenn so einer dann einem Heiler gegenüber steht, der im Gegenteil seine Klasse sowohl gut spielen kann als auch besser ausgerüstet ist, hat nun mal in den meisten Fällen verloren. Da kann man bei gut Glück sogar noch einen oben drauf haben. Wie du siehst, kann man hier keinen Strich ziehen. Es fließen einfach zu viele Faktoren ein.



Yoll schrieb:


> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)



Entsprechend schnell sterben sie auch. Außerdem kriegen sie auch selber Schaden. Ich habe selber die beiden "Mageklassen" getestet und der Dmg drehte sich mit maximal verbrennen/schwarze Magie bei 420-510 Schaden KRIT an einem low Level Gegner. Man beachte die ganzen Faktoren und viele mehr, die ich bereits im obigen Zitat aufgeführt habe...



Yoll schrieb:


> - Keine Immunitätstimer. Sprich: Magierklassen können dich beliebig oft in den Root stellen und auf Distanz wegrubbeln.



Ich habe nicht so stark bei Mages drauf geachtet, aber sogar bei "Kicken" gibt es einen Immunitätstimer.



Yoll schrieb:


> - Ordnung hat bereits in den ersten Scenarios Knock-Back, Zerstörung natürlich nicht



Mein Gott, wie scheiß egal das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss nicht alles 1 : 1 kopiert sein. Ich finde eher die beiden Seiten so ziemlich gleich. Nur Einzelheiten unterscheiden sich bei den meisten Klassen.



Yoll schrieb:


> - Ordnung ganz allgemein mit den stärkeren Klassen.



Wie kann man das schon jetzt sagen. Das sieht mir wieder nur nach Frust aus. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel schon lange genug draußen ist, um zu sagen, dass irgendeine Seite eindeutig stärker ist. Ich spiele Zerstörung und muss sagen, dass es da 2 Klassen gibt, die den Paralleln bei Ordnung deutlich überlegen sind. Wie du siehst: Ansichtssache.



Yoll schrieb:


> Natürlich werden nun wieder welche behaupten: Mythic arbeitet dran und bekommt das hin. Ich sage: Die machen es genauso wie in Daoc! Dort war man gezwungen mehrere Klassen hoch zu leveln, da die eigene Main-Klasse oftmals leider zu tode generft wurde. Dafür wurden andere Klassen gehypt. Das Ganze mit dem Ziel: Jeder soll sich jede Klasse auf Max-Level bringen müssen. Timesink eben. Dadurch verdient man Geld als Spielebetreiber.
> 
> Und erzähl mir keiner Mythic würde die Fehler in der Spielmechanik nicht kennen....



Das kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen, auch wenn es größtenteils stimmt. Mir den Addons wurden andauernd neue Klassen herausgebracht, die eindeutig overpowered waren. Offensichtlich mit Absicht, damit Leute das Addon kaufen und umso mehr Lust haben, das Addon zu kaufen. Bondedancer , noch vor allen Nerfs. Mit all seinen heiler-pets und seinem instant DD/Lifeleech. Oder Warlock. Und die meisten Balanceprobleme drehten sich immer um diese Klassen. Stimmt also fast mit deiner Aussagen überein. Ich sehe aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein einziges Anzeichen davon, dass es auch in War so ist.



Yoll schrieb:


> Warum es kein offizielles Forum gibt sowie keine öffentlichen Chats (/1 ist ein Witz!) ist meiner Meinung nach pure Absicht. Man will die Kritiker gar nicht erst zu Wort kommen lassen.



Bei jedem Unternehmen dreht sich alles um den Kunden. Nicht weil sie alle so gute und nette Menschen sind, sondern weil sie von diesen abhängig sind. Und es gibt viele Faktoren, die diesen Leuten bewusst sind, weil sie entsprechend Bildung/Studium und viel damit Erfahrung haben. Ich sage mal gleich. So ein Unternehmen kann es sich nicht erlauben, von den Kunden auszusperren, und darauf haben sie sehr wohl Acht gegeben. Ich finde die Methode im Spiel absolut ausreichend. Warum kein Forum da ist, da wurden genug gute Gründe genannt.


----------



## Verce (13. Oktober 2008)

chattanooga schrieb:


> .... muhaha war suckz ! wotlk is coming !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ausgelacht.


----------



## Kildran (13. Oktober 2008)

WAR is ein teamspiel net wie WoW 

ein mage macht vllt mega dmg hält aber nix aus , nen tank hält viel aus macht aber kaum dmg und heiler halten sich ewig am leben aber killen können sie auch net richtig was 

ich glaube net das man sich jede klasse auf 40 hochlvln soll sondern das das balancing dazu auffordern soll ein bisschen taktischer zu spielen als in anderen online (tanks halten meeles von den heilern,fernkämpfern ab und die weniger gepanzerten meeles versuchen an den tanks vorbei zu kommen um dann die fernkämpfer zu zerhäckseln)

aja und ich würde gerne mal so zwei ordnungsklassen wissen die so imba sind das die destro klassen net mithalten können


----------



## Kildran (13. Oktober 2008)

aja lol das hätte ich fast vergessen es gibt einen /1 chat es nutzt ihn bloß fast niemand


----------



## Deregond (13. Oktober 2008)

Zum Glück gibt's ja so makellos balancte Spiele wie WoW wo es keine overpowerten Klassen gibt wie zB. Hexenmeister!
Geh am besten wieder zu diesem fehlerlos balancte Spiel zurück.
(Nein das soll kein WoW Flame sein, soll nur zeigen wie schwierig es ist richtig zu balancen)


----------



## mage4tw (13. Oktober 2008)

omg was laberst du? oO
level doch erstmal auf 40 und berichte vom high level balancing und nich wie brights dich im t1 szenario wegbursten -_-


----------



## Stancer (13. Oktober 2008)

Niemals schafft ein Heiler 2 Nahkämpfer. Melee DD schonmal gar nicht. Gegen 1 Tank kann er sich sicher noch am Leben halten aber bei 2 Tanks ist der unterbrechungsfaktor schon so groß, dass er Heiler keinen Heilspell mehr rausbekommt.

Letztens im T4 Szenario hab ich (Schwertmeister) mit nem Eisenbrecher zusammen reihenweise Heiler auseinander genommen. Die bekamen max. einen Heilspruch raus, ansonsten wurden sie nur unterbrochen.

Und die Ordnung hat ganz sicher nicht die besseren Klassen. Die Fraktionen sind eigentlich genau ausgeglichen. Was man auf der Ordnungsseite findet, findet man auch auf der Zerstörungsseite.


----------



## clickrush (13. Oktober 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt's ja so makellos balancte Spiele wie WoW wo es keine overpowerten Klassen gibt wie zB. Hexenmeister!
> Geh am besten wieder zu diesem fehlerlos balancte Spiel zurück.
> (Nein das soll kein WoW Flame sein, soll nur zeigen wie schwierig es ist richtig zu balancen)




du kannst das balancing nicht mit wow vergl. da man in wow 5er gruppen balanced (mehr oder weniger erfolgreich. der hexer ist übrigens nicht das problem sondern schurken und druiden auf hohen wertungen versteht sich). in WAR beschränkt sich das balancing auf 12 und mehr spieler. und das funktioniert auch.

und ich möchte nochmal wiederhohlen: jede klasse ist gespiegelt und einige mechanismen sind kreuzgespiegelt. es gibt also keinen fraktion die zu stark ist. im lategame werde wir dann sehen wo es noch was zu ändern gilt.

desweiteren können nur topgilden im endgame wirklich etwas übers balancing aussagen. und das erst nach ein paar monaten endgame... vieles entwickelt sich nähmlich spielertechnisch weiter und nicht durch patches.


----------



## Alinimia (13. Oktober 2008)

Was mich persönlich interessieren würde ist, welche User WAR verteidigen, weil sie Angst haben, dass die Community schrumpft (kommt mir irgendwie so vor bei den ganzen "Meinungsaustauschungen" ). Das Balancing Problem der verschiedenen Klassen auf 2 konkurierenden Seiten hat imho 2 mögliche Lösungsansätze:

1 Jede Seite hat die gleichen Klassen (siehe WoW)
2 Jede Seite hat eine Klasse die ein Spiegelbild einer konkurierenden Klasse ist (WAR) was zwar netter und interessanter ist, da trotzdem kleine aber feine Unterschiede herschen, aber auch um ein Vielfaches schwieriger zu balancen ist.

Und jeder Mensch mit einem gesunden Verstand sieht ein, dass es zu viele Faktoren gibt, wie durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung Rüstung DMG-Output Skill und etc. um ein Spiel vom theoretischen her perfekt gebalanced zu haben. Mythic bzw. GOA (ka wer da der Chef ist..^^) wird sich nciht selber ins eigene Fleisch schneiden und existierende Balance-Probleme (die es immer geben wird) ignorieren, genausowenig wie irgendein erflogreiches MMPORPG sich da leisten könnte. Ich habe mir War gekauft um es einfach anzutesten (Diablo1+2 GW EQ WoW und jetzt WAR) und finde es hält was es verpricht und auch nicht mehr. Ich werde wohl ab Weihnachten (wieder mehr Zeit zum spielen) auf WoW zurückgreifen, da einfach das Gesamtpaket (finde Arena und AV genial und Raids sowieso) schöner ist. Ich behaupte hier nicht, dass WAR schlecht sei, sondern, dass es einfach frühestens in einem halben Jahr mit WoW verglichen werden kann und nicht in die Kategorie WoW sondern GW (eins der am ausgeglichensten RpG-PvP-Spiele die ich kenne) fällt, da der Hauptaugenmerk nunmal auf PvP gerichtet ist und WoW zwar auch einen nicht zu verachtenden (meiner Meinung nach auch gelungenen) PvP-Teil hat, aber einfach mehr Content sprich PvE.


----------



## Thug (13. Oktober 2008)

Die werden garnichts patchen hoffentlich! Das ist und bleibt ein Teamplay, 1on1 soll es garnicht balanced sein!  

Lern einfach mal zu spielen, Deine Kameraden aufm Schlachtfeld auch, dann klappts auch mal mit siegen :>


my 2 cent

Thug aka Terrorc


----------



## Stancer (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem liegt eher daran, dass viele Spieler in WAR nach Solo-Roxxor-Klassen suchen diese aber nicht finden und das dann als Balanceproblem definieren. In fast jedem MMO gab es Solo-Klassen. In WoW waren fast alle Klassen solofähig und auch in Daoc gab es Solo-Roxxor.

WAR verzichtet komplett darauf und macht alle Klassen voneinander abhängig. Für viele ist das neu und ungewohnt und wollen das nicht abzeptieren, denn viele wollen nunmal Solo-Roxxor sein , genauso wie jeder Damage machen will.

Wenn die Leute aber erstmal kapiert haben, dass WAR ein reines Gruppenspiel ist, in dem es keinen Platz für Solo-Roxxor gibt verschwinden die angeblichen Balanceprobleme auf wundersame weise !


----------



## AssuanWall (13. Oktober 2008)

@TE schon mal drüber nachgedacht obs vllt an dir liegt??

aber nein kann natürlich nich sein ich mein wenn der bauer nich schwimm kann liegts ja aucha nna badehose ne?

MfG Assuan


----------



## Malarki@buffed (13. Oktober 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt eher daran, dass viele Spieler in WAR nach Solo-Roxxor-Klassen suchen diese aber nicht finden und das dann als Balanceproblem definieren. In fast jedem MMO gab es Solo-Klassen. In WoW waren fast alle Klassen solofähig und auch in Daoc gab es Solo-Roxxor.
> 
> WAR verzichtet komplett darauf und macht alle Klassen voneinander abhängig. Für viele ist das neu und ungewohnt und wollen das nicht abzeptieren, denn viele wollen nunmal Solo-Roxxor sein , genauso wie jeder Damage machen will.
> 
> Wenn die Leute aber erstmal kapiert haben, dass WAR ein reines Gruppenspiel ist, in dem es keinen Platz für Solo-Roxxor gibt verschwinden die angeblichen Balanceprobleme auf wundersame weise !




Das macht ja auch den Anfang so schwer, bis sich erst einmal alle darauf eingestellt haben das Heiler und
Fernkämpfer beschützt werden müssen. Schließlich gibts hier keine Druiden die Hotten und Rennen wie ForestGump O_o


----------



## Ellrock (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...




Kann ein Spiel und insbesondere WAR wirklich einen wirklich so nerven - dass man alles in so einem agressiven Ton in einem öffentlichen Forum absonderen muß. 

Wenn ich das lese- dann ist mir klar warum es kein öffentliches WAR Forum gibt.


----------



## Sorzzara (13. Oktober 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt eher daran, dass viele Spieler in WAR nach Solo-Roxxor-Klassen suchen diese aber nicht finden und das dann als Balanceproblem definieren. In fast jedem MMO gab es Solo-Klassen. In WoW waren fast alle Klassen solofähig und auch in Daoc gab es Solo-Roxxor.
> 
> WAR verzichtet komplett darauf und macht alle Klassen voneinander abhängig. Für viele ist das neu und ungewohnt und wollen das nicht abzeptieren, denn viele wollen nunmal Solo-Roxxor sein , genauso wie jeder Damage machen will.



Diese Aussagen, sind so richtig, dass jeder WAR Spieler sie sich ausdrucken, und links oder rechts, je nach Lage und Belieben, an den Bildschirm pinnen sollte!

Ich druck mir sogar noch ein Extraexemplar aus, und geh den Threadersteller mit einer Tube UHU Kraftkleber besuchen...


----------



## Spittykovski (13. Oktober 2008)

jow TE hat schon recht. vorallem bekommt man auf zerstörungsseite ab t3 das kotzen. t4 macht auch keinen richtigen spass. hoffe an der rvr schraube wird noch ordentlich gedreht.


----------



## Sorzzara (13. Oktober 2008)

Finde der TE schreibt lauter Mist. Und ich verweise nochmal an Stancers Post.


----------



## etmundi (13. Oktober 2008)

@ TE

WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel. Balancing ist daher nicht gaaanz so wichtig.
Da du ja  in Scenarien gerne mal die Gruppe verlässt, ist WAR eh
wohl nicht das richtige Spiel für dich.


----------



## nickdaniel (13. Oktober 2008)

Necrothas schrieb:


> lass das spiel doch erstmal rauskommen
> es stört zwar zum teil aber balancing ist so ziemlich das schwerste in nem mmo.
> bei dem großen kack spiel mit 3 buchstaben balancen sie heute noch und du heulst rum bei nem spiel das noch nichtmal 1 monat draussen ist...
> 
> abwarten und tee trinken!



bei dem großen kack spiel mit 3 buchstaben... hmm lass mal überlegen, du meinst WAR oder ?


----------



## burtonbullet (13. Oktober 2008)

Der über mir ^^ toll du Blitzgneisser ....

@TE warum spielst du nicht einfach einen Healer oder einen Feuerzauber? Wenn du denkst dass sie um soviel besser sind dann könntest du den Vorteil nutzen und selbst zum imbamegarotrofllol p0wNER werden?


----------



## joekay (13. Oktober 2008)

Auf Carroburg liegt die imbalance von Order an besserer Organisation und daran, dass sie irgendwie immer perfektes Setup haben. Genug ranged, genug Magie, genug Heilung, genug Melee genug Tanks. Ist bei Zerstörung selten(er).

Allerdings müsste was daran gemacht werden, dass man mit einer gruppe nur bestehend aus Feuermages und Heilern alles gewinnt oder auch Zauberern und Heilern.


----------



## Stellanera (13. Oktober 2008)

Ordnung die stärkeren Klassen ? Hm .?...

Ich spiel WAR .... was spielst du denn ?


----------



## seppix@seppix (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll spielst wohl zerstörung was^^

Nein mal im Ernst jetzt ja das Balancing hinkt aber man kann auch nicht erwarten das das balancing immer perfekt ist bis auf dem weg zu 40.
Und das mit den knockbags stimmt gar net das die Ordnung die früher bekommt hier hat mal wer ne gute tabelle dazu geschrieben.
Und noch was haste schon mal gegen nen jünger gespielt grauenhaft haste 0 Chance aber man merkt das sie mit jedem level das man aufsteigt der Schaden von jünger nicht mehr so extrem hoch ist also abwarten und 40 werden dann flame ich auch erst rum^^

(Ich bin Schattenkrieger und glaub mir ich habe genug erfahrung mit unfairen balancing aber ich warte erst bis ich 40 bin und schaue dann wies aussieht)


----------



## Xenrus (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ehrlich.

Ich habe nur die Überschrift gelesen und kann nur sagen:

"Mimimimimimimi" - hör auf zu heulen Memme. Geh und kauf dir Moorhuhn wenn du immer im Vorteil sein willst.


----------



## seppix@seppix (13. Oktober 2008)

SRy für doppelpost aber frag doch mal die Sk's nach Balancing wir sind die mit abstand immeoment sinlosseste Klasse überhaupt^^(ich spiele ja auch nen SK und zwar mit begeisterung warum weis ich net XD)
DMG ne mit uns net wircklich schön wir können im laufen pfeile verschiessen aber leider läuft der feind hinter uns her und wir net hinter ihm somt hat sich das geplänkel auch erledigt .

Und die Ordnung ist IMBA Lol du spielst kein War oder gott sei dank hält die Ordnung ja alle Gebiete und keeps so das wir uns rufrüstungen kaufen können bahh du roxxor was die können mich zu 3. killn unmöglich scheiss balancing


----------



## Realtec (13. Oktober 2008)

> - Ordnung hat bereits in den ersten Scenarios Knock-Back, Zerstörung natürlich nicht



öhm doch destruction hat knockback in dem t1 sc :>


----------



## Sethek (13. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ein Rollenspiel.
Da brauch ich keine "perfekte balance". 

Frage mich, was die ganzen balancekreischer damals zum ersten D&D gesagt hätten - Magier hat einen Zauber, den er einmal täglich wirken kann, und der wird ausgewürfelt. Kann durchaus sein, daß man im Ausgleich für "keine Rüstung" und 1-4 Trefferpunkte (Ein Dolch, den ein Teenager führt macht 1-4 Schaden, bei 0hp ist man tot, zum Vergleich) einmal täglich Licht wirken kann - und das bei den EP-abellen von damals sehr sehr lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich darf das sagen und schreiben - ich spiele schließlich Magus. Ok, ich bewerte den auch als zu schwach und grüble, wie er gleichwertig zu anderen Karrieren werden kann, aber ob das passiert oder nicht ist mir erstmal wurst. Klar wäre es schön, aber mich interessiert vorrangig Rolle und flair.


----------



## WarNuts (13. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Finde der TE schreibt lauter Mist.




Naja, soviel Mist ist das garnicht. Einiges stimmt schon.
Ich mein, ich bin atm mit dem Game vorerst zufrieden. Kinderkrankheiten hier und da.
Aber bei manchen Sachen frag ich mich echt, wozu es eine Beta gab. Denn das hätte da schon auffallen müssen:
(Einige Sachen waren schon in DAoC Programm)


stackende Snares 
> hier sollte nur der mit den höchsten Werten zählen
kein Dimishing Return
> es kann gerootet werden wie blöde, mit Absprache Dauerroot möglich
Chatsystem ist etwas "unglücklich"
> warum in der Tier-Zone nochmal Unterchats für jede Zone.
Zu starke Heilrückschläge (450-600er Crit) für die Heiler, welche mit jedem HoT proccen
(mir is schon mehrmals passiert, dass ich gestorben bin, weil die Hots auf dem Tank mich dahin gerafft haben)
stackende Heilrückschläge
(ja ihr lesst richtig. Hat das geheilte Ziel 2 Procs drauf, kracht die doppelte Menge auf den Heiler, mit jedem HoT-Heal)
unerkendliche Buffanzeige, man sieht nicht was und welchen Debuff man drauf hat. Zumal einige Debuffs
als Buffes angezeigt werden.
(Ausgleich wird hier durch Addons geschaffen)
Zuviel rumgekicke
Tränke mit gleicher Wirkung / gleicher Zeit haben unterschiedliche Namen und können somit nicht gestapelt werden

usw. Gibt noch viele Punkte.

@ TE: Hättest du es sogeschrieben, hättest vielleicht nicht auf taube Ohren gestoßen...

PS: Nein, dass ist kein MiMiMi. Der gute Leser erkennt, dass es "neutral" ist und keine Fraktion hervorgehoben wird.


----------



## Lothier (13. Oktober 2008)

Necrothas schrieb:


> bei dem großen kack spiel mit 3 buchstaben ....




Du meinst WAR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer gerootet ist sollte nicht gekickt werden können. Im Moment fliegt der root quasi mit.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht mal gegen einen Stoffkiller hochheilen Oo

Und nein, Tanks sind keine Stoffikiller :>

Aber sobald ein Hexenjäger kommt kann ich mein letztes Gebet sprechen, vermutlich bin ich ein Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (13. Oktober 2008)

Den Thread gibts ja immer noch...?

Es gibt nur wirklich wenige Posts hier, denen ich in Bezug auf Balance (frz. aussprechen!) zustimmen kann - ich sehe das SSP-System auch als durchaus funktionierend an. Es sind Kleinigkeiten, an denen gearbeitet werden müsste. Ein gutes Beispiel nennt joekay - ich stelle mir gerade das Bild vor, wie dem gerooteten Marauder mit Euphorie die Testikel vertikal beschleunigt werden und er buchstäblich wie angewurzelt stehen bleibt während ihm die Augen aus dem Schädel treten...

Ich weiß nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Ständige roots liegen daran, dass man von mehreren festgehalten wird. Ich spiele einen Heiler und schaffe es vielleicht mit Unterstützung eines zweiten Heilers und/oder meiner ersten Moralfertigkeit, einen Tank auseinander zu nehmen, von zwei brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu reden.



> *  stackende Snares
> > hier sollte nur der mit den höchsten Werten zählen
> * kein Dimishing Return
> > es kann gerootet werden wie blöde, mit Absprache Dauerroot möglich
> ...


Dem stimme ich soweit zu - und es steht noch nicht einmal im Gegensatz zu meinem Eingangsargument.
Jedoch:
Das Chatsystem hat nichts mit Balancing zu tun (ist aber ärgerlich), 
die Heilrückschläge kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (ist das ein System der DoK/WP? Als Zelot/Runi ist mir das nicht bekannt...), 
die Buffanzeige hat auch nichts damit zu tun (wenn auch ärgerlich), 
das Kicken ist seitens der Spieler und (daher ärgerlich, und...)
die Tränke haben ebenfalls wieder nichts mit Balance zu tun (sind aber ärgerlich)...

Bezüglich der Roots verstehe ich nicht ganz, wo das Problem ist. Als WL bin ich regelmäßig in der Nähe von Zauberern/-innen gewesen und habe den Panikbutton (den instant-pbae-root) abbekommen. Bin das nur ich/der WL, oder haben andere Klassen tatsächlich gegenüber dem keine wachsende Immunität gegenüber? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das öfters (mit anderen Klassen) beobachtet zu haben...


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2008)

Es ist noch nichtmal ganz 1 Monat alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Name:* Fußball


----------



## lebrown (13. Oktober 2008)

....mal ganz allgemein!

Leute das Spiel ist jetzt fast einen Monat draußen...gebt ihm etwas Zeit das die Entwickler sich das alle mal genauer im RvR anschauen können!

Hier rumzumäckern hilft doch eh keinem!

Mittlerweile weiß jeder das Feuermagier und JdK zu viel Schaden austeilen!

Mit der Zeit wird sich dass alles legen, hoffe nur das eine bestimmt Karriere so weit genervt wird das sie fast unspielbar wird!

Beispiel an WoW: Der Paladin...mit WotLK wird er endlich Raid tauglich....wie lang hats gedauert?


Also stellt mal das geflame ein und lvlt eure Chars ...


lebrown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Hoffe ihr fühlt euch nicht zu sehr angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (13. Oktober 2008)

das balancing ist ok, persönlich finde ich den jünger des khaine überpowert.
und ich als heiler schaffe keine 2 tanks, ja, nichtmal 1 tank, es sei denn er spielt seinen char schlecht.

was viel wichtiger ist, ordnung ist auf allen servern hoffnungslos in unterzahl, da muß irgendwas passieren, von allein wird sich da sicher kaum was ändern und so hält das chaos auch auf allen servern auf denen ich spiele fast alle punkte.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (13. Oktober 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur das ein....



Endgeil.
Ich liebe Walldorg und Städler. Und Bieker ist auch mit seinem Mimimi klasse.


----------



## Vandergroth (13. Oktober 2008)

Erm,...
Jünger des Khaine überpowert?
*hust*
Also ich spiele einen, habe ihn mitlerweile mit unglaublich viel Frust auf Level 32 gekriegt. Pro Mob brauch ich ca. 30-45 Sekunden, wogegen andere Klassen gerade mal 5 Sekunden brauchen.
Schaden kommt da nicht wirklich rüber. Jaja, ich kann mich hochheilen, sehr schön, aber das können Sigmarpriester auch und DIE machen wenigstens Schaden. Desweisteren bin ich auf Heilung gespecct, weil irgendjemand mal auch auf die heil-Taste drücken muß (macht ja sonst keiner) aber die Spells vom JdK sind der letzte Witz. Die heilung auf Level 31 reicht absoslut nicht, um irgendwen gegen egal was auch nur ansatzweise hoch zu heilen. Bei 3-4k Leben erwarte ich schon Heilungen, die mal so 600-1000 Leben heilen und nicht 350, kritisch 600. Schon garnicht, wenn man - wie hier zu lesen - Feuermagier rumhüpfen hat, die mit Level 10 schon ihre 600er Feuerbälle durch die Gegend knallen und mit ihrem AE gnadenlos ganze Flaggenverteidigungseinheiten auslöschen, und das nur mit einem viel zu krassen Level 7 Erzmagier hinter sich.
Die Hots vom Jünger sind ja ganz nice, aber 120 pro Tick hilft niemandem, wenn da irgendwer, egal welche Klasse, mit durchschnittlich 250 schaden gegenhaut. Selbst wenn man alle Hots auf sich packt ist man das totale Opfer gegen Tanks mit Zweihänder oder Hexenjäger mit heiler im Rücken. Desweiteren läuft alles weitere, was dem Jünger irgendwas sinnvolles bringen würde über % Chancen. Fragen? Da procct nie was, wenn man es mal braucht.

Und bevor wieder die klugen Sprüche anfangen:
Nein, ich will keine Ordnung spielen, weil mensch bin ich selber, Hochelfen sind homosexuell und Rasenschmuck zertret ich im Garten regelmäßig.
Ja, ich habe bereits 9 weitere Klassen am Start, die ich am leveln bin, sobald mich der Frust beim JdK übermannt. Und auch bei denen stelle ich immer wieder fest, daß Balancing bei weitem nicht so ausgereift zu sein scheint, wie der ein oder andere hier behauptet.
Und zu der Liste, die hier mit den Knockbacks gepostet wurde gibt es nur 2 Dinge zu sagen. 1) Der Schwertmeister hat sehr wohl einen Knockback - Tor Anroc hat es mir und anderen mehrfach gezeigt - und 2) im Durchschnitt bekommen die Spieler der ordnung 3 Knockbacks in ihrer Armee vor der zerstörung. Und das schlimmste daran ist immernoch, daß die Knockbacks der ordnung Nebeneffekte habe...

Und noch eine ganz andere Sache:
Gibt es hier noch jemanden, bei dem in Szenarios irgendwie die Cooldowns falsch angezeigt werden? Bei bestimmten Skills eine Anzeige kommt, die keinen Sinn macht? Oder vielleicht die Moralfähigkeiten immer angezeigt aber nie verwendet werden können?
Da sehe ich nämlich mitlerweile bei mir zumindest eine dramatische problematik. Ist schon scheiße, wenn man dem Gegner mal die Stimmbänder durchschneiden will, aber man nur die Info bekommt, daß man dafür Blutraserei brauchen würde, die man überhaupt nicht hat und von der auch nichts im Tooltip steht. Oder halt die Moralfähigkeit einfach erst nach dem 10ten mal drücken klappt, dann natürlich auf das falsche Ziel und dann kein CD abläuft...


----------



## Gradash (13. Oktober 2008)

ein Heiler heilt sich im T4 nicht gegen 2 DDs hoch, jedenfalls nciht lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit meine ich keine auf DMG geskillten Tanks sondern eher richtige DDler wie feuermagier und Hexenjäger - lange ist da kein Land mit zu sehen dafür ist der Schaden viel zu hoch

im T1 ist es kein ballanced PvP stimme cih zu aber einen Feuermagier beispielsweise schlägt man dann aber auch verdammt schnell weg

Imunitätstimer: währe ich auch dafür, aber zumindest als Schwertmeister ist Root ein geringes Hindernis - Molloch anwerfen und weiter gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was das nicht werfen - können der Zerstörung angeht, muss mein herumfliegen wohl Einbildung sein.
Oder ein Bug
Oder ein feature
Oder ich träume und WAR ist noch nicht draußen

Und dass Ordnung die stärkeren Klassen hat, ist schlichtweg falsch - beide Seiten haben praktisch dieselben Klassen wenn man die 4 fehlenden Klassen dazu rechnet (die einzigen Klassen, die "einzigartig" auf den einzelnen Seiten sind, sind der Choosen und der zwergische Hammerträger (bin mir beim Hammerträger aber gerade nicht so sicher...))

Der Chat ist ebenfalls etwas, was von Mythic überarbeitet wird - hätte man mit 2 Minuten googeln herrausbekommen aber das whinen ist des Gamers Lust scheinbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so gesehen: 
Ja, das Spiel ist noch nicht perfekt
aber seht es mal so:
das spiel ist verdammt noch fünfmal noch keinen monat draußen - wartet doch mal ne weile bevor ihr euch beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr Destros in T4 nur verliert, liegt das aber sicher nich am Balancing. Vielmehr liegt es an den Spielern. Auf Erengrad kenne ich genug der Destros und die sagen alle, dass die Destros einfach keinen Zusammenhalt haben. Wenn die Ordnung ins RvR ruft kommt problemlos ne Warband zusammen. Auf Gegenwehr von Seiten der Destros stößt man kaum, die halten sich alle lieber in Szenarien auf.

Hört also auf die Schuld am Spiel zu suchen, sucht sie lieber bei euch selbst


----------



## Katalmacht (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...



Hey Yoll das ist nun so ca dein 7.er Heulthread wan lässt du es bleiben?


----------



## Sangeet (13. Oktober 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hört also auf die Schuld am Spiel zu suchen, sucht sie lieber bei euch selbst



Qft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja ich finde einige Bugs sollten wirklich behoben werden.

1.) Tränke = Ärgerlich
2.) Root nach Knockback oder Knockback während eines Rootes sollte nicht möglich sein, oder der Knockback
den Root brechen.
3.) Wenn man gerezzt wird bevor der Timer abgelaufen ist sieht man immernoch die Zeit ablaufen,
das liesse sich auch recht leicht beheben.

Ich habe bisher den Eindruck das die Seite gewinnt die besser spielt, das würde ich Balance nennen.

Das da vielleicht x/y zuviel heilt oder klasse a/b zuviel schaden austeilt ist eigentlich eher nebensächlich weil 
das Spiel wirklich als Team funktioniert, das RvR ist um längen besser als in WoW.

Kritik:

Da man mit Mourakins Tempel /Tor Anroc im verhältnis zur eingebrachten Zeit am besten XP grinden kann gehen auch nur diese Szenarien in erster linie auf. Die anderen Szenarien sollten im verhältnis gleichgut XP /Zeit abwerfen, dann würden sie öfters gespielt werden, da dort auch wirklich coole maps sind und auch mal andere Konzepte als einfach nur Gegner Todzergen angesagt ist.

Wie T4 mit open RVR raids gebalanced sein wird wenn das Chaos 3:1 überlegen ist ? Dann ist Altdorf fest in der Hand des Chaos und das könnte ein problem werden. Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn Mythic die Spieler gezwungen hätte eine bestimmte seite zu nehmen, ich hätte das akzeptiert um dann hinterher mehr spass am spiel zu haben. Ob ich nun nen Ork steuer oder von mir aus nen schnuffigen Zwerg ist mir dann letztlich auch egal.

Ich denke das wird später noch einiges an Geschrei geben.

Auf meinem Server in WoW wars damals so als Alterac Tal games noch 6h gedauert hatten, hatt die Allianz (Ordnung) immer gewonnen weil auch nach 6h spiel immernoch leute der Warteschlange gejoint sind und bei der horde einfach nicht genügend spieler da waren die Reihen zu schliessen.

Das wird noch ein Problem werden /sein, abgesehen davon möchte ich die Rechner mal sehen wo 400 chars rumrennen können und die Zone nicht crasht. Eine Hauptstadt erobern wird dieses Erforderlich machen, ich glaube das wird auch mit aktuellen Computern schwer sein darzustellen.


----------



## Rakanisha (13. Oktober 2008)

mimimi

/vote for close


----------



## Durlok (13. Oktober 2008)

wann ist ein spiel mit so vielen klassen den je ausgeglichen ?
es gibt immer einige klassen die gegen andere stärker sind
und meist hat man das gefühl dass die eigene klasse ja am ärmsten drann ist ( bis man selber mal ein paar andere gespielt hatt)
das a und o ist wie in den meisten spielen der gruppenkampf
da hat jede klasse ihre aufgaben und so ergänzen sich alle


----------



## DoofDilla (13. Oktober 2008)

Eine kleine Lektion zum Thema Balancing:

Was haben TicTacToe, 4 Gewinnt und Schach gemeinsam?

Richtig!

Sie sind von ihren Regeln her perfekt balanziert, d.h. wenn beide Seiten perfekt spielen WÜRDEN (ja wenn ...) dann würde jede Partie unentschieden ausgehen.

Trotzdem gewinnt meistens dann doch einer, komisch, muss wohl daran liegen daß, oh wunder, eine der beiden Seiten zu irgendeinem Punkt in der Partie einen falschen Zug gemacht hat. 

Das lass ich dann mal so stehen und schau den Zahnräderchen in den Köpchen der Rumheuler beim drehen zu ^^


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. Oktober 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Erm,...
> Jünger des Khaine überpowert?
> *hust*
> Also ich spiele einen, habe ihn mitlerweile mit unglaublich viel Frust auf Level 32 gekriegt. Pro Mob brauch ich ca. 30-45 Sekunden, wogegen andere Klassen gerade mal 5 Sekunden brauchen.
> ...



du schreibst du bist auf heilung geskillt und wunderst dich das du kaum schaden machst, öhm, ja...denk mal drüber nach.
übrigens brauch ich auch ewigkeiten um einen mob mit meinem sigmarpriester zu killen und das obwohl ich auf damage geskillt bin, das is aber auch ganz simpel zu erklären, du bist ne hybridklasse, heilst mittelmäßig und machst mittelmäßig damage.
damage machen die DD's, heilen tun die heiler, du machst halt beides im mittleren maße.
feuermagier und zauberer machen viel schaden, ich kipp bei 3/4 hp schon nach einem schuß um, dafür halten die aber auch nix aus und liegen bei dd's schnell am boden.
und das du gegen hexenjäger+heiler verlierst, öhm...ja, normal.

wenn dir der jdk keinen spaß macht frage ich mich aber warum du ihn spielst, gibt genug andere klassen, auch beim chaos.


----------



## etmundi (14. Oktober 2008)

DoofDilla schrieb:


> Eine kleine Lektion zum Thema Balancing:
> 
> Was haben TicTacToe, 4 Gewinnt und Schach gemeinsam?
> 
> ...



Ähmm - es gewinnt oft derjenige, welcher anfängt.


----------



## mettman1 (14. Oktober 2008)

DoofDilla schrieb:


> Eine kleine Lektion zum Thema Balancing:
> 
> Was haben TicTacToe, 4 Gewinnt und Schach gemeinsam?
> 
> ...



hehe, beste Balancing-Beschreibung ever!


----------



## sTereoType (14. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Ähmm - es gewinnt oft derjenige, welcher anfängt.


halt ich für ein gerücht. bei tictactoe kann man schon nach dem zweiten zug das spiel entschieden haben(wenn man anfängt) aber nur wenn der gegenüber auch nen fehler macht. das hat dann nix mit anfangen zu tun.


----------



## makkaal (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmpf. Irgendwie scheint dieser Thread eine Menge Begeisterung aller Beteiligten zu wecken.

Balancing ist im perfekten Sinne nicht in einem MMOG möglich, punktum. Es ist mir kein einziges Spiel bekannt, wo es tatsächlich möglich war, mit jeder Spielweise, jedem emotionalen Status, jeder Ausrüstung, quasi jedem Level, eigentlich jeder erdenklichen Situation im Mann-gegen-Mann gegen jede andere Klasse zu gewinnen.

Ach moment, doch. Fangen wir oben an.
Runenpriester/Zeloten:
Zu wenig Schaden, zu geringe Rüstung, zu starker Heal. Abändern.
Eisenbrecher:
Zu hohe Rüstung, keine Heilfertigkeiten. Grollsystem unfair. Abändern.
Auserkorener:
Same here, Auren unfair. Abändern. 
Maschinist/Magus:
Zu hohe Reichweite, Pets sind unfair, zu hoher Schaden. Abändern.
Sigmarpriester/Jünger des Khaine:
Zu geringer Schaden. Ansonsten okay. Abändern.
Feuermagier/Zauberin:
Glaskanonen. Roots unfair. Abändern.
Hexenjäger/-Kriegerin:
Zu hoher Schaden, zu wenig Rüstung, keine Heilfertigkeiten. Abändern.
Weißer Löwe/Marauder:
Keine Heilfähigkeiten, einer der zwei hat ein Pet. Mutationen sind unfair, genauso wie "Stürmen!". Abändern.
Schwertmeister/Schwarzork:
Zu hohe Rüstung, zu wenig Schaden, keine Heilfertigkeiten. Abändern.
Schattenkrieger/Squigtreiba:
Einer hat Pet, unfair. Zu geringer Meleeschaden. keine Heilfertigkeiten. Abändern.
Erzmagier/Schamane:
Zu starke Heilskills, zu niedrige Rüstung, duales Castingsystem unfair. Abändern.

Ooookay, nehmen wir das alles zusammen, um die "perfekte" Balance zu erhalten.
Wenn wir es ins extreme überziehen, müssten wir rein theoretisch die Vor- und Nachteile jeder Klasse gänzlich ausmerzen, denn nur dann wären sie perfekt ausgeglichen.
D.h. jeder hätte mittlere Rüstung, keine Knockbacks, jeder hat mittlere Heil- und Schadensfertigkeiten, keine Pets, keine Crowd-Control Skills (oder zumindest die faire Fähigkeit, rauszukommen), mittlerer Schaden.

Nehmt bitte die oben genannte Liste nicht zu ernst. Es geht um einen ganz anderen Punkt als den, was die Klassen für Eigenarten haben. Viele würden der Liste sicher nicht einmal zustimmen. Also: Mittelmaß überall, was beobachten wir?
Whoa, das ist ja fast ein Shooter!
See what I did there? Alles wäre dasselbe, wenn man nach der perfekten Balance ginge. Es gibt kein Balancing in einem Spiel, was mehr als eine Klasse zur Verfügung stellt. Es funktioniert nicht einmal ansatzweise theoretisch! Damit jeder immer und überall dieselben Chancen hat, MUSS man unweigerlich alle Klassen bis auf die güldene Durchschnittliche streichen.

Also vadorri noch eins, lebt damit, dass manche Klassen stärker sind als eure, dafür habt ihr gute Chancen gegen andere. Denn ich weiß ganz genau, dass sobald es alles ausgeglichen ist, das Spiel untergehen würde - es würde einfach keinen Spaß mehr machen.

In diesem Sinne:
"Hallo liebe Entwickler! Ich bin Schere. Papier ist in Ordnung, aber nerft Stein!"


----------



## Yoll (14. Oktober 2008)

Die meisten die hier geantwortet haben wissen wohl nicht mal was ein Root ist. Einige andere haben die Problematik erkannt.

War in AoC auch so: Wie lange haben die ewigen JA-Sager genau solche Sprüche dort abgelassen. Und wo ist AoC heute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig auch die Heinis die mir nachsagen ich sei ein WoW-Kiddie. Dabei habe ich mehrfach erwähnt daß ich das Spiel nicht/kaum kenne. Hab dort mit lev 15 rum aufgehört weil es mir nicht gefallen hat.

Ich sags mal so: Genauso wie die Ja-Sager in AoC immer weniger wurden, genauso wird in 6 Monaten keine Sau sich mehr für WAR begeistern.
Sicherlich spielen auch heute noch Leute AoC oder HdRo. Aber die Masse wird diese Spiele nicht mehr anrühren: Chance vertan...aus und vorbei.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Die meisten die hier geantwortet haben wissen wohl nicht mal was ein Root ist. Einige haben die Problematik erkannt.
> 
> War in AoC auch so: Wie lange haben die ewigen JA-Sager genau solche Sprüche abgelassen.
> 
> ...


gut das mit dir die mehrheit aller WAR-Spieler abgewandert ist nee ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann sag uns doch mal ein konkretes beispiel. und da du ja anscheind in der beta warst kannst du das bestimtm beweisen oder? ich mein der Titel weltenformer ist doch was schickes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (14. Oktober 2008)

Der TE ist ein mittelmässiger spieler der noch nicht gemerkt hat dass er ein gruppenspiel spielt.

*es gibt im moment keinen grund zu whinen* wegen irgendwas das balancing betrifft. nada.

es kommen immer *reklamationen *von solchen spielern in den foren, *statt dass sie ihre hier den bessren spielern fragen stellen,

nerven sie mit ihrem geheule*, da sie denken sie gehören ja sowieso zum oberen durchschnitt... das ist überheblich und deswegen kommt von

mir aus jetzt so eine harte wortwahl. doch ich red aus erfahrung und hab mir das jetzt nicht aus der nase gezogen nur um zu flamen.

d*eswegen geh ich gar nicht erst weiter auf die unbegründeten imbalance vorwürfe ein und geb dir TE gleich die richtigen Tipps:
*


als tank solltest du *minestens 1-2 heiler *und noch *einen weiteren tank in deine gruppe einladen* und im szenario anmelden.

du und dein tankfreund werdet dann die frontlinie bilden. *wenn leute an euch vorbei rennen um an die heiler zu kommen, dann blockt sie ab, knockbackt 

sie, verlangsamt sie.* die heiler haben dann genug zeit euch zwei stabil zu halten und noch ein paar weitere mitstreiter zu heilen. *bleibt als gruppe 

zusammen und nerft euch nicht mit vorwürfen wenn was nicht klappt.* spielt mit Teamspeak oder ähnlichem

viel spass noch!


PS: falls du diese tipps schon kennst und seriös ausprobiert hast, würdest du niemals auf solch komische imbalance vorwürfe kommen, denn es klappt und 

da bin ich 100% sicher. es heisst nicht das ihr jedes szenario entscheiden werdet, da es auf der gegnerseite genau so gute spieler hat und noch bessere.


----------



## Skarbog (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...




Niedlich, ein Forentroll.....

Alleine der Threadtitel macht dich zu einem extremen Dummkopf.


----------



## Skarbog (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Die meisten die hier geantwortet haben wissen wohl nicht mal was ein Root ist. Einige haben die Problematik erkannt.
> 
> War in AoC auch so: Wie lange haben die ewigen JA-Sager genau solche Sprüche abgelassen.
> 
> ...




Was du erwähnst ist schön und gut, aber glaubst du echt jemand hat deinen 1. post gelesen? Nein.... denn wie eben erwähnt sagt der Titel genug über dich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also geh bitte bitte zu Aoc, WOW oder sonstwo und heul dich doch dort aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Oktober 2008)

habich irgendwelche einbildungen oder hatt der öffner iwelche probleme.. prinzipiell ist es WENN DANN SO.. das die zerstöris 3 mal so stark sind,, zudem haben schwarzorks und eisenbrecher rückstoß auf lvl 8 oda so.. zudem hatt er 20 klassen aufgezählt.. wenn ALLE imba sind dann ist es ja wiederum.. naja ihr versteht was ich ausdrücken will?^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Oktober 2008)

ahja iwas mit daoc und klassen meinte wer.. naja Daoc mit 560560 Klassen ist auch schwer zu balancen.. wiederum kriegte man nen char in 2 Tagen auf 50.. mit nem Freund der maln paar 50 kloppt sogar in 3 Stunden^^


----------



## Verce (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Die meisten die hier geantwortet haben wissen wohl nicht mal was ein Root ist. Einige andere haben die Problematik erkannt.
> 
> War in AoC auch so: Wie lange haben die ewigen JA-Sager genau solche Sprüche dort abgelassen. Und wo ist AoC heute?
> 
> ...



gibts überhaupt ein spiel was dir gefällt?
vll sind mmorpgs nichts für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (14. Oktober 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Destros in T4 nur verliert, liegt das aber sicher nich am Balancing. Vielmehr liegt es an den Spielern. Auf Erengrad kenne ich genug der Destros und die sagen alle, dass die Destros einfach keinen Zusammenhalt haben. Wenn die Ordnung ins RvR ruft kommt problemlos ne Warband zusammen. Auf Gegenwehr von Seiten der Destros stößt man kaum, die halten sich alle lieber in Szenarien auf.
> 
> Hört also auf die Schuld am Spiel zu suchen, sucht sie lieber bei euch selbst


Jein. Das liegt an Erengrad an den ganzen Ex-DAoC Gilden, die nun zum Großteil auf diesem Server bei der Ordnung heimisch geworden sind. Besonders diese SPieler kennen das RvR und wissen schlichtweg wie man dort Erfolg haben kann. DIe Zerstörung greift dort hingegen oftmals auf ehemalige WOW-Spieler zurück, die davon zumeist nichts verstehen. Das ist das Erengrad-Problem; ein Communityunterschied wie er im Buche steht.

Ach ja und mal zu HdRO: HdRO ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, wenige Bugs, viele Features, großartiges Design. Es zieht eine andere Zielgruppe an und war niemals für den Massenmarkt geplant, sondern als Nieschenprodukt - dort hat es sich auch exzellent manifestiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (14. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Jein. Das liegt an Erengrad an den ganzen Ex-DAoC Gilden, die nun zum Großteil auf diesem Server bei der Ordnung heimisch geworden sind. Besonders diese SPieler kennen das RvR und wissen schlichtweg wie man dort Erfolg haben kann. DIe Zerstörung greift dort hingegen oftmals auf ehemalige WOW-Spieler zurück, die davon zumeist nichts verstehen. Das ist das Erengrad-Problem; ein Communityunterschied wie er im Buche steht.
> 
> Ach ja und mal zu HdRO: HdRO ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, wenige Bugs, viele Features, großartiges Design. Es zieht eine andere Zielgruppe an und war niemals für den Massenmarkt geplant, sondern als Nieschenprodukt - dort hat es sich auch exzellenz manifestiert.
> 
> ...





lol...


----------



## Gromthar (14. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> lol...


Ah, eine sehr geistreiche Erwiderung. Derartiges bekommt sicher auch Deine Freundin zu hören, sobald sie Dich wegen Kopfschmerzen vertröstet - oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (14. Oktober 2008)

Bei deinem geistigen Durchfall kann man nicht mehr dazu sagen. Leider. Tut es deiner hohlen Birne eigentlich weh wenn Du sowas rausposaunst? Und was die Sache mit der Freundin angeht: Nicht immer von sich auf andere schliessen. Aber das lernst Du auch noch wenn Du aus der Pubertät rauskommst. Wenn du jemals rauskommst.

In diesem Sinne: Lecken Sie sich bitte selbst.


----------



## Gromthar (14. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: Lecken Sie sich bitte selbst.


Scheinbar machst Du derzeit eine schwere anale Phase durch. Es sei mir verziehen, dass ich in dem Fall nicht mit Dir fühle. Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luciel (14. Oktober 2008)

ok ^^ fangen wir mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

* DER ALLGEMEINCHAT IN WAR*
knapp 90% der Menschen , die ein Onlinespiel spielen , haben keine Ahnung von Virtuellen-Servern.
Ich gebe euch einen Tipp. Erstellt euch einen Virtuellen Server ( google.de hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und lasst dort 
eine Zeile geschriebenes (z.B.: I LOVE WOW) jede Sekunde 20 mal abspielen. 
Wenn euch nun auffällt , das die Leistung eures Rechners plötzlich drastisch abnimmt, wundert euch nicht.
Die Leistung eures Computers wird nun ziemlich beansprucht. *staun* 
Dies sollte dir nun ein " AAAAAAAHHHH " durch den Kopf jagen, denn damit hast du einen Allgemein channel
in einem Handelsüblichen WoW-Server simuliert. 
Da die überfüllten WAR Server eh schon ziemlich Lagen , hat man ihn anfangs rausgelassen. 
Einem vorgeschriebenen Beitrag muss ich auch zustimmen, denn es sind eh 90% eines Allgemein channels der Allianz:
" FÜR DIE HORDE " "F*** DICH" ---------  usw  

Ich bin froh , dass es diese Channels nicht gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber erschreckend ist das 99% der Spieler die /tell Funktion nicht
benutzen. aber dazu wann anderes.

_*DAS WAR FORUM*_

Ein Forum ist sinnlos mein Sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hier ein paar Beweise:
1. In einem Forum wird nur Müll geschrieben oder zusammengefasst. Alles was man erfahren will, kann man bei Google eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Flamerei und Lügerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Klassenflames usw ( ich habe in WoW damals mal jede Klasse gespielt und beide Seiten und habe nie verstanden warum man darüber sich beschwert, das der Schurke da vorne ganz böse ist. Ich hatte als Priester nie ein Problem mit Schurken. Kurz ins Ts gesagt: Schurke an meinem Arsch und schwupp schlug mein personal Krieger den Schurken zu Matsch )

und nun werden die Kiddies sagen : " aber die Blauen Nachrichten in dem Forum machen mich schlau und  ich kann in der Schule meine Freunde Flamen"
Ja mein Sohn, das ist beinahe war. Aber bei WAR ist es anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Patch-er beim Start des Spiels, informiert mich über alles , was ich wissen will.
Bitte beachte das...

_*
BALANCING*_

Willkommen bei dem schlimmstem Thema das es gibt: BALANCING

Ich fange mal mit einer kleinen Story an..: 

Willkommen bei Warsong. Die Horde lag damals 2 zu 0 vorne. Mein ZwergenKrieger Grombrindur schlachtete sich durch die Heiler 
und Frohlockte , als die Caster vor schrecken rannten.
Doch was war das O.o mich nahmen 3 Hexer ins Visier und ließen einen Shadowbolt los.
Der Zwerg war tot *schnief*
_______________________________________

Die Nordwacht. Der Eisenbrecher Grombrindur, geheilt von 1nem Runenschmied, kloppte sich an der Festung die 2 Handaxt blutig.
Ihm fielen 13 Gegner zu lasst, da sein Heiler ihn schön oben hielt und die Zerstörung ihn nicht tötete.
Als dann sein Freund , der Heiler starb, rannte Grom voll WUT auf den Schwarzorc Grisnaker zu und Haute auf ihn ein.
2 dunkelelfenmagierinnen späer, lag Grom im Staub.
___________________________________________________
____________________________________________________

Auge des Sturms. Der Druide wird von 3 Leuten gehauen und heilt sich nach oben mit seinen Hots und läuft weg.
Dem Druiden kommen 6 Spieler zur Hilfe und der Druide hat überlebt und die Horde ist froh.
_____________________________________________________

Kains Umarmung. Die Zelotin Moranthia wird von einem Sigmarpriester und einem Hexenjäger geschlagen. In ihrer Panik läuft sie weg 
und heilt sich mit ihren Hots und der Moralfähigkeit und springt in die Tunnel. Dort stehen 2 Orcs und 3 Jünger des Kains.
Der Sigarmpriester und der Hexenjäger starben.
______________________________________________________
______________________________________________________

Tut mir Leid ich sehe keinen Großen unterschied XD 
Chillt doch mal out... Das Balancing war immer schwer und stellt euch mal vor es kommen noch Sonnenkrieger, Schwarze Garde , 
Spalte und Hammerträger dazu ^^ oder wie ich sie nenne: Pubertierender Papst , Gott auf 2 Beinen , Irgendwas Grünes und was Stures.


*MEINE MEINUNG ZU WAR*

Das Beste Game, welches ich bis jetzt Spielen konnte, da jede Klasse irgendwie Spaß macht und ich mich nicht entscheiden kann , was ich spielen will
und eben 2 Chars im 35-40 Bereich habe und viele 10 stufige.
Das Waffensystem und die Ausrüstungen sind schön an das Spiel angeglichen und es gibt keine "UFO-Schwerter" oder " Bügelbrett- Schwerter".
Jeder TT-Gamer fühlt sich wohl und richtig aufgehoben. Ich als Dunkelelfenspieler und Zwergenspieler des TT-Games habe mir die Umgebung so vorge-
stellt.
In einem Szenario stehe ich mit meinen Freunden der Zerstörung gegenüber und springe noch vor meinen Heiler-kollegen um ihn vor dem 
ChaosBarbaren zu schützen.
3 Stunden später trinke ich mit meinem Heiler ein Bierchen und wir quatschen über das Szenario usw.

In WoW war PVP auch nicht schlecht , doch eher eine Sache des Glücks , ob der Krieger noch den Schurken übern Jordan bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allen in Allem , ein schönes Spiel , mit kleinen und großen Fehlern. Aber WoW braucht auch ein Jahr für seinen Höhepunkt.

Grüße Luciel 


P.s.: Ich kann es nicht lassen : WAR will keine Kritik , war ist Absulut WAR macht alles PLATT ... MYTHIC REGIERT DAS INTERNET GOA HILFT!!!!! DIE ILUMINATEN HABEN WAS DAMIT ZU TUN UND WOW ... DAS BÖSE WOW !!!!!! DAS IST AM UNTERGANG DER WELT ZUSTÄNDIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (14. Oktober 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> gibts überhaupt ein spiel was dir gefällt?
> vll sind mmorpgs nichts für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein,ich denke das ist ein spieler der "WoW" spiele spielt mmoRPgs sind sicher nix fuer ihn


----------



## Junike (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das „Balancing“ in WAR gut.

Warum? Weil ich nicht alleine unterwegs bin. Ich komme im Szenario NIE in 1on1-Situationen, weil ich in der Gildengruppe kämpfe. WAR bedeutet Krieg, junger Padawan. Im Krieg rennt man doch nicht alleine rum, während der Feind sich in Gruppen schart. Darwin hätte wahre Freude an dir.

Mal ernsthaft: Such dir eine Gilde, die Wert auf RvR legt und schließe dich ihren Truppen an, spiele Gruppenorientiert und erkundige dich nach deiner Aufgabe. Jede Klasse in Warhammer hat klassischerweise irgendeine zugrunde liegende Aufgabe, die zu erfüllen sehr viel zum Sieg beitragen kann. Spiel deine Klasse so, wie es der Gruppe am zuträglichsten ist, lerne die anderen Klassen kennen und informier dich über das Stein-Schere-Papier-System, ich denke dann ist dir geholfen.

Wirklich viel Spaß am RvR hat man in diesem Spiel nur dann, wenn man es mit anderen spielt. Für Egoismus bleibt im Szenario nicht ganz so viel Platz.

Ich für meinen Teil wünsche mir, dass ich niemals gegen jede andere Klasse eine reelle Chance im 1on1 hab. Ich will als Erzmagierin niemals gegen Hexenkrieger gewinnen – das würde viel zu viele Möglichkeiten nehmen, taktisch zu spielen, verstehst du?

Taktisch spielen, damit meine ich, dass ich meinen Hexenkrieger in der Gruppe habe, der hinter die vorderste Linie unserer Feinde läuft und deren Heiler in Bedrängnis bringt. So gut ich kann wird er von mir geheilt... oder der Sigmarpriester, der sowieso da vorn rumeiert kümmert sich um ihn. Solche Dinge sind hier entscheident. Diese Möglichkeiten würdest du uns nehmen und das fänd ich ziemlich... blöd.


----------



## Tabasco567 (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> 1.) Ich komme nicht von WoW. Aber leider recht viele hier anscheinend. Allein wenn man sich anschaut wie planlos die in den Scenarios rumlaufen könnte man kotzen.
> 2.) Balancing findet ihr gelungen wenn ein Heiler 2 Tanks weghauen kann? o-O <no comment>
> 3.) Wie lange lief die Beta? Und warum sind offensichtliche Fehler nicht in der Betaphase verschwunden?
> 4.) Klar: Spieler öffnen Chatkanäle die keine Sau joint weil es keiner weiß. Es ist Aufgabe des Herstellers einen leicht zu durchschauende und guten Chat hin zu bekommen. Sie hätten ja einfach den von Daoc kopieren können...dort haben sie 7 Jahre Erfahrung...aber nein: Mythic will gar keinen öffentlichen Chat..genausowenig wie ein offizielles Forum!





ich geb yoll 100% recht!

1. hat steht die jahrelange daoc-erfahrung zur verfügung
2. gab es eine lange closed-beta phase 
3. hat man manche dinge von der konkurrenz abgekupfert, aber das leider nicht konsequent.

die bisher implementierte chatfunktion ist eine katastrophe. 
WAR ist ein gruppenspiel und hier hat die spielerinteraktion besondere wichtigkeit!

und ein *ingame-teamspeak* ist in einem PvP-Spiel auch mehr als sinnvoll. die obligatorischen deppen gibts auch im tsR2.


was im moment abläuft ist OPEN-BETA-PHASE-II und es ist eine frechheit dafür auch noch kohle zu verlangen.


----------



## risikofaktor (14. Oktober 2008)

Oh... man...



> was im moment abläuft ist OPEN-BETA-PHASE-II und es ist eine frechheit dafür auch noch kohle zu verlangen.



Zahl doch einfach nicht, spiel einfach was anderes. OK?



> hat man manche dinge von der konkurrenz abgekupfert, aber das leider nicht konsequent.



Lol, nee is klar.



> die bisher implementierte chatfunktion ist eine katastrophe.



Das höre bzw. lese ich zum ersten mal... haha :-)


Also was solls?? Lass von WAR die Finger, du tust dir und uns einen grossen Gefallen.


----------



## Amko (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...



ich als hexenjäger kill nen heiler innerhalb kürzerer zeit, (bzw alle stoffis) dafür werd ich auch so schnell weggenuket wenn ich manche sachen net rdy hab(root effekte wegmachen 1o sek immun dageg bleiben), find das ziemlich ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (14. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> lol...





Gromthar schrieb:


> Ah, eine sehr geistreiche Erwiderung. Derartiges bekommt sicher auch Deine Freundin zu hören, sobald sie Dich wegen Kopfschmerzen vertröstet - oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Slaargh schrieb:


> Bei deinem geistigen Durchfall kann man nicht mehr dazu sagen. Leider. Tut es deiner hohlen Birne eigentlich weh wenn Du sowas rausposaunst? Und was die Sache mit der Freundin angeht: Nicht immer von sich auf andere schliessen. Aber das lernst Du auch noch wenn Du aus der Pubertät rauskommst. Wenn du jemals rauskommst.
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Lecken Sie sich bitte selbst.


Einfache Gleichung für euch:
Spam+Flame²=Verwarnung


----------



## Kryptmann (14. Oktober 2008)

-Ordnung hat bereits in den ersten Scenarios Knock Back , Zerstörung natürlich nicht . 
Nach diesem Satz musste ich derbe lachen und mir jedesmal wenn ich dran denke ein schmunzeln in gesicht treibt . 
Goblin Squigtreiba ......... hat ja nicht mit lvl 8 ne Moralfähigkeit die einen kickt ... nein nur der Schattenkrieger .. 




Zu dem ganzen Thema fällt mir nur ein - Wenn man nicht Schwimmen kann ist immer und grundsätzlich die Badehose schuld .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dude_666 (14. Oktober 2008)

Kryptmann schrieb:


> Zu dem ganzen Thema fällt mir nur ein - Wenn man nicht Schwimmen kann ist immer und grundsätzlich die Badehose schuld .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nagel aufn Kopp!


----------



## G0dplayer (14. Oktober 2008)

1. is das wohl klassenabhängig, kommt drauf an welcher heiler und welche 2 haut der heiler denn bitte um? also wenn einer davon nen marauder oder ne zauberin is sollten sie definitiv ne andere klasse spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. das zauberer so viel dmg machen is doch scheiß egal, die haust fast mit einem schlag dafür um und das schaff sogar ich als tank lol, zudem wurde der backlash schaden schon erhöht
3. mit dem rooten hast du wohl recht, aber da kommt 100% noch was gegen
4. würd jedenfalls besser drauf achten was an klassenfix schon rauskommt

zudem wird sich in war wenigtsens richtig hintergeklemmt und die arbeiten auch schnell am fehler ausmerzen, nich so wie in anderen games, wenn du nen perfektes spiel kurz nach release erwartest lebst echt inna traumwelt oO


----------



## mystral666 (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> - Keine Immunitätstimer. Sprich: Magierklassen können dich beliebig oft in den Root stellen und auf Distanz wegrubbeln.
> - Ordnung hat bereits in den ersten Scenarios Knock-Back, Zerstörung natürlich nicht
> - Ordnung ganz allgemein mit den stärkeren Klassen.



1) Wenn der Heiler lvl 11 ist und die anderen unter 8 und raufgestuft... wieso nicht?

2) Dafür kann man Magier ganz leicht "wegrubbeln" und die 600 Dmg kann man auch easy hoch heilen.

3) Stimmt nicht

4) Stimmt nicht. Squigtreiber kann das auch schon.

5) Subjektive Meinung. Als Ordner kann ich das selbe behaupten.

Das es in den ersten leveln nicht ausbalanciert ist sollte klar sein, oder? 
JdK und Sigmarpriester sind bis Ende T2 furchtbar stark. Interessiert aber keinen, weil wichtiger ist wie das Spiel im T4 bzw. mit lvl 40 wird.

Wieder nur so ein MIMIMIMIMIMIMI-Thread.

Das ich das mal sagen darf....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exec85 (14. Oktober 2008)

Speziell auf Carroburg ist es definitiv nicht so dass man sagen könnte die Ordnung hat alles in der Hand , im Gegnteil.

Fast täglich steht die Zerstörung vor Altdorf auf der Matte. Nur weil diese z.Z. noch etwas unkontrolliert versuchen Altdorf einzunehmen ist es bisher noch nicht gekungen meiner Meinung nach.

Alles in allem ist es aber durchaus möglich in einer Gildengruppe tolle Erfolge zu feiern.

Alleine ist man in WAR einfach nichts. Genau das find ich super an dem Spiel!

Mir macht es riesigen Spass in meiner Gilde!

Grüße


----------



## Solace (14. Oktober 2008)

Auch ich bin mit dem Balancing an vielen Stellen nicht einverstanden und wollte hier eigentlich meine Meinung dazu konstruktiv äussern.
Nachdem ich ein paar Seiten gelesen habe, merkte ich das ich ja auf buffed.de bin und sagte mir: nee, lass es - mehr als dumme Flames gibt's hier nicht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Auch ich bin mit dem Balancing an vielen Stellen nicht einverstanden und wollte hier eigentlich meine Meinung dazu konstruktiv äussern.
> Nachdem ich ein paar Seiten gelesen habe, merkte ich das ich ja auf buffed.de bin und sagte mir: nee, lass es - mehr als dumme Flames gibt's hier nicht.



Das entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Auch ich bin mit dem Balancing an vielen Stellen nicht einverstanden und wollte hier eigentlich meine Meinung dazu konstruktiv äussern.
> Nachdem ich ein paar Seiten gelesen habe, merkte ich das ich ja auf buffed.de bin und sagte mir: nee, lass es - mehr als dumme Flames gibt's hier nicht.



Solange es nicht vollkommener Bullshit ist, was du zu sagen hast wirst du auch hier anständige Antworten bzw. Erklärungen bekommen... schreibst du aber totalen Mist wie der TE... dann darfst du dich nicht wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> - Ordnung hat bereits in den ersten Scenarios Knock-Back, Zerstörung natürlich nicht
> - Ordnung ganz allgemein mit den stärkeren Klassen.



Absurde Behauptungen.


----------



## Dentus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke Ordnung hat schlicht und ergreifend die "besseren" Spieler im Sinne von "ich denke beim Spielen". Denn immerhin haben sich die meisten Ordnungsspieler vom Wunsch Zerstörung zu spielen abgewandt, um die Fraktionsbalance nicht völlig aus der Bahn zu werfen und haben damit schon das erste Mal Größe bewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reine Theorie meinerseits, basierend auf dem fehlen eines Kaffees neben mir, um die subjektive Meinung der "stärkeren" Ordnung zu widerlegen. Stärke durch Denken!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Stärke durch Denken!



Denken ist total imba! Da muss Mythic endlich mal was tun, das kann so nicht weiterlaufen! Wenn sie das nicht tun wird WAR genau da enden wo AoC auch hängt...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ich denke Ordnung hat schlicht und ergreifend die "bessern" Spieler im Sinne von "ich denke beim Spielen". Denn immerhin haben sich die meisten Ordnungsspieler vom Wunsch Zerstörung zu spielen abgewandt um die Fraktionsbalance nicht völlig aus der bahn zu werfen und haben damit schon das erste mal Größe bewiesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zuviel der Ehre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na ja, ich bin bei der Ordnung, weil ich einfach keiner von "den Bösen" sein wollte und weil bei einem ähnlichen Fraktions-Ungleichgewicht in WoW die Horde idR. die Nase vorn auf den Schlachtfeldern hatte (weniger Wartezeiten, dadurch mehr Routine, Erfahrung, Teamplay usw). 

Im Moment wird wohl auf beiden Seiten gleich viel oder wenig "beim Spielen gedacht", da kann ich dich beruhigen. In Tor Anroc fallen auf Ordnugsseite interessante Sätze wie, "Ignoriert deren Steinträger einfach und bleibt alle auf dem Berg stehen, der gibt die meisten Punkte!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Siege und Niederlagen sind angenehm ausgeglichen und hängen überwiegend von der Gruppenzusammensetzung ab und wie viele Tanks und Heiler zwischen den DDs auftauchen, wenn überhaupt mal welche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aHCoS (14. Oktober 2008)

mir ist es schon mehrmals aufgefallen dass viele leute welche momentan WAR wegen den ein oder anderen unzulänglichkeiten angreifen offensichtlich KEINE ahnung haben welche probleme WoW damals hatte. kompletter serverabsturz war keine ausnahme sondern die regel, das balancing war für ein spiel welches den anspruch hat dass prinzipiell jede klasse gegen eine andere eine chance hat ein wirklich krasser witz, und das GRADE in den unteren level bereichen wo bestimmte klassen einfach unglaublich stark waren. PvP gab es überhaupt nicht, und wenn dann nur in form von riesigen zergs ohne sinn und zweck. die offiziellen foren waren zwar vorhanden, wurden aber hauptsächlich geprägt durch willkür der admins und permanenten weinthreads (ich denke das hat sich nicht geändert).
quests konnte man entweder nicht finden da die beschreibung unzureichend war oder nicht abschließen da man dafür eine gruppe benötigte welche man nicht grade leicht gefunden hat, dazu kamen noch bugs und wertlose questbelohnungen, enorme laufwege und das ständige problem dass man den flugpunkt nicht hatte (DANKE DANKE WAR DAFÜR ES ANDERS ZU MACHEN IN DIESEM PUNKT!)

WAR läuft im vergleich dazu überaus stabil und grade das balancing ist sehr fair. ich möchte wirklich nicht wissen wie sehr die ganzen leute welche erst ein jahr oder zwei nach verkaufsstart von WoW angefangen haben und jetzt über WAR meckern sich selbst umgebracht hätten wenn sie den start von WoW mitgemacht hätten, denn mindestens das wäre passiert wenn man sich anschaut wie sehr sie sich schon über kleine probleme aufregen können.

und nochmals @topic: erst wenn die breite masse rausgefunden hat wie man die chars richtig spielt kann man sich über balance unterhalten, solange werden einfach einige wenige das maximum aus ihrer klasse rausholen und die anderen, welche nicht am limit spielen können oder wollen, gnadenlos fertig machen.


----------



## Yoll (14. Oktober 2008)

exec85 schrieb:


> Speziell auf Carroburg ist es definitiv nicht so dass man sagen könnte die Ordnung hat alles in der Hand , im Gegnteil.
> 
> Fast täglich steht die Zerstörung vor Altdorf auf der Matte. Nur weil diese z.Z. noch etwas unkontrolliert versuchen Altdorf einzunehmen ist es bisher noch nicht gekungen meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> ...



Auf Carroburg verliert Zerstörung gegen Ordnung zumindest in den T1 und T2 Scenarios ca 80%

Und dieses: Hey ich such mir ne Gildengruppe oder SG, nutze TS und geh mit nem Gruppensetup zum roxxern bringt genau das: Random-Spieler die nur mal Spaß ohne großen Aufwand haben wollen werden chancenlos platt gemacht. Diese gehn dann und spielen was anderes: Weniger Mit/Gegenspieler ---> mittelfristig bis langfristiger Tot vom ganzen Spiel.
Konnte man wunderbar in Daoc sehen. Salisbury (ein Server dort) wurde zum Großteil von den SG´s kaputt gemacht. Randoms hatten die Schnauze voll und sind gegangen. Als es keine Easy-RP mehr zu farmen gab sind die SG´s auch gegangen. Heute spielen dort zur Primetime 30 Leute!

Mythic hat immer noch kein Mittel gefunden ein RvR für Gelegenheitsspieler attraktiv zu machen. Und in WAR ist es nicht mal möglich solo was zu erreichen (was zumindest in Daoc noch halbwegs ging wenn man die entsprechende Klasse gespielt hat)

Gruppenzwang ist nicht für alle Menschen erstrebenswert. Genauso wie ich es hasse ins TS zu gehn und mir von wildfremden Menschen ihr Leid, Musik, Körpergeräusche aller Art usw anhören zu müssen.

MMORPGS spielen heißt ja nicht: Ich muß mit zig anderen zusammen spielen. Es bedeutet lediglich ich spiele in einer virtuellen Welt zusammen mit oder gegen andere Spieler.


----------



## Dentus (14. Oktober 2008)

> Und in WAR ist es nicht mal möglich solo was zu erreichen (was zumindest in Daoc noch halbwegs ging wenn man die entsprechende Klasse gespielt hat)



Yoll ich respektiere deine Meinung. ABER:

Ein MMO ist im allgemeinen weniger auf "einzelne Casualgamer" ausgelegt sondern von Anfang an und schon immer auf "gemeinsames Spiel"
Dazu kommt, das viele das Spiel erst kennenlernen müssen...gib der Masse doch noch ein paar Wochen, in WoW rennen nach 4 Jahren noch Leute rum die nicht wissen was sie tun.
Ausserdem finde ich, WAR ist dann doch relativ Casual Freundlich. Ich weiß nicht was du erwartest, aber in einem MMO zu fordern schnelle Gefechte, mit schnellen Belohnungen ohne großen Aufwand....hrm...dann ist Battlefield 2 vieleicht doch richtiger.

Zu erwarten das eine Firma das Genre MMO umkrempelt, um es ein paar wenigen Spielern die eher einen Shooter erwarten, Recht zu machen finde ich grenzwertig und anmaßend. Selbst der Genreprimus setzt auf Zeit = Belohnung und das 100mal stärker!


----------



## Trools (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was Mythic hier wieder mit WAR abgeliefert hat war 1:1 der gleiche Mist den sie seit 7 Jahren in Daoc veranstaltet haben.
> 
> - Heiler die sich selbst gegen 2 Gegenspieler hochheilen können und die beide Gegner besiegen können
> - Magier die schon im 1.Scenario 500-600 Dmg machen mit einem Nuke (bei ca 1200 HP)
> ...




Jawoll, endlich heulen die Zerstörer... weiter so. Denn ich dachte die zahlenmäßige extreme Überlegenheit würde ihnen locker reichen... naja, "ausgleichende Gereichtigkeit".


----------



## joekay (14. Oktober 2008)

Permaban für Hexenkrieger, die die Heiler angreifen! Kann ja net angehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Konterklassen sind jeweils halt heftiger als in anderen Spielen. Hat man viele Feuermages als Gegner bringen dir die Tanks und Marauder nix. Hat man viele Hexenjäger als Gegner bringen dir die Heiler nix.

Hab ich gestern sehr gut in der Schlangenpassage auf Carroburg gemerkt. 2 Erzmagier und 1 Runenpriester heilen weiter hinten. Wir 5 Tanks versuchen wegen mangel an Hexenkriegerinnen und Ranged auf die loszustürmen, werden dabei natürlich 4fach gerootet und von 3 Feuermagiern langsam gar gegrillt. Order hatte ihrerseits viele Schattenkrieger und Hexenjäger und so war für uns Heilung fast nie vorhanden, da schnell tot. Da kann man guarden was man will. War ein hoher Sieg für Order. Sowas passiert manchmal auch andersrum aber leider zu selten weil bei Order die Klassen gefühlt viel ausgewogener sind und damit in den Szenarien ein gutes Setup spawnt. Bei Zerstörung fehlt einfach viel Ranged DPS, Squig Herder seh ich fast nie im t4, Zauberer jetzt schon etwas häufiger.

Meine Meinung als stiller Beobachter, dem nur die Feuermages auf die Nüsse gehen ;-)

Übrigens habe ich gestern mitbekommen, dass ein paar Leute ihren 30er Zerstörungschar gelöscht haben und nun bei Order beginnen. Winning Team joiner halt. Vielleicht sinds ja genau die richtigen, die da wechseln ;-)

Verlieren und sterben gehört dazu!


----------



## Droux (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Auf Carroburg verliert Zerstörung gegen Ordnung zumindest in den T1 und T2 Scenarios ca 80%
> 
> Und dieses: Hey ich such mir ne Gildengruppe oder SG, nutze TS und geh mit nem Gruppensetup zum roxxern bringt genau das: Random-Spieler die nur mal Spaß ohne großen Aufwand haben wollen werden chancenlos platt gemacht. Diese gehn dann und spielen was anderes: Weniger Mit/Gegenspieler ---> mittelfristig bis langfristiger Tot vom ganzen Spiel.
> Konnte man wunderbar in Daoc sehen. Salisbury (ein Server dort) wurde zum Großteil von den SG´s kaputt gemacht. Randoms hatten die Schnauze voll und sind gegangen. Als es keine Easy-RP mehr zu farmen gab sind die SG´s auch gegangen. Heute spielen dort zur Primetime 30 Leute!
> ...



puuuh was soll man dazu sagen, einmal hast du schon recht das die Sgs für manche spieler das spiel etwas kaputt gemacht haben, für mich hats das spiel imens aufgewertet, und ich werde auch in WAR mit höchster wahrscheinlichkeit mit ner SG durch die RvR zonen cruisen (kp ob die dann 6, 12, oder 24 slots hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und andere SGs suchen und wenn sich keine finden, wird ein keep angezündet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... aber vieleicht wird auch wert darauf gelegt die hauptstatd aufzumachen .. wer weiß ... was ich damit erstmal sagen will ist, das wir noch nicht wissen in welche form sich das spiel entwickeln wird (zu beginn von DAoC kannte ich genau 1. SG auf ava/hib und die hat sich kurz vorm erstem addon gebildet (wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab)).

und wegen dem solo ding, was spricht denn dagegen mit zb nem hexenjäger (oder wie die stealther heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) solo pvp zu betreiben und leute beim lvln zu ganken ? oder sich die supporter beim keepraid hinten rauszupicken ? (mag sein das das ne recht naive frage ist, da ich so eine klasse noch nicht gespielt hat, aber dann hätte ich da gerne erst recht ne antwort drauf ^.^) 

und wegen dem zusammenspiel zwang, bei uns hat das gestern beim raiden extrem gut geklappt, das wir einfach einen schlachtzug eröffnet haben, den offen gelassen und dann sind alle leute gejoined die mit geraidet haben. war für die heiler einfacher und die communication klappte in der "chatgruppe" super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und für mich heisst mmorpg AUCH das ich sowohl ZUSAMMEN als auch MIT anderen spielern spiele .... auch ich hab nicht immer bock auf andere leute, aber dann darf ich mich nicht beschweren das mir spielinhalte verwehrt bleiben die nun mal auf einer interaktion mit anderen beruht. und nichts anderes ist RvR nun mal


----------



## Yoll (14. Oktober 2008)

Klar. Sind schon einige fleissig am wechseln. Wer mag es den Leuten verdenken wenn sie immer nur aufs Maul bekommen?
Wird halt Ordnungsseite gespielt. Genau wie in DAOC: Das Reich mit den größten Vorzügen wird gespielt.
Am besten man hat beides und kann je nach Lage umloggen....


----------



## Dentus (14. Oktober 2008)

@joekay: Das ist aber doch auch ein vom Spieler gemachtes Problem, das ihr alle wie die wilden aufd ie Tankklassen gestürmt seid. Nur ihr könnt das ändern, indem halt auch mal was anderes gespielt wird.

Da spielen 60% der Zerstörung einen Tank und beschweren sich über imbalancing, wo es die Ordnung einfach geschafft hat sich auf die Klassen zu verteilen.

Bei den hunderten von Umfragen im Vorfeld vor Release, hätte man sich wirklich auch anders entscheiden können. Andererseits ist es fair, da wir im Open-RvR den zahlenmäßigen Vorteil einfach wegbomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Klar. Sind schon einige fleissig am wechseln. Wer mag es den Leuten verdenken wenn sie immer nur aufs Maul bekommen?
> Wird halt Ordnungsseite gespielt. Genau wie in DAOC: Das Reich mit den größten Vorzügen wird gespielt.
> Am besten man hat beides und kann je nach Lage umloggen....



Tut mir leid...wie oben beschrieben...ein Spieler gemachtes Problem. Wenn ein Spieler die Seite wechselt anstatt sich zu überlegen wie er seine eigene Fraktion stärken könnte, ist das für mich sowieso ein Idiot.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2008)

> Und in WAR ist es nicht mal möglich solo was zu erreichen (was zumindest in Daoc noch halbwegs ging wenn man die entsprechende Klasse gespielt hat)



Empfinde ich eigentlich nicht so. Ich spiele, von 2 oder 3 Tagen Versuchszeit abgesehen, ausnahmslos gildenlos, weil ich keine Regeln, Registrierungen und Zwangsaktivität in Gildenforen und TS mag. Natürlich komme ich so nie in den Genuss einer Gildenburg und trage auch keine schicke Standarte, aber Level, Rufränge, Ausrüstung usw kann ich alles auch für mich alleine erreichen, Szenariogruppen, PQs und offene PvE und RvR Gruppen sei Dank. Ich kann machen, was ich will, wann und wie ich es will und hänge von niemandem ab. Find ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich bin ich etwas sonderbar in meiner Einzelgänger-Mentalität in einem MMO und ich will bestimmt nicht sagen, das Gilden irgendwas Schlechtes sind - im Gegenteil. Ist nur einfach nichts für mich und ich fühle mich frei und ungebunden viel wohler und in WAR kann ich das bisher alles problemlos machen. Und trotzdem kann ich in offenen RvR-Gruppen Burgen belagern, wenn ich die Lust dazu habe. In den meisten anderen MMOs bist du ohne Gilde nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2008)

So schlimm, dass einige wechseln, ist es imho auch nicht.
Es mag zwar noch diverse Unterschiede bei Seitenwahl und auch Klassenwahl geben, aber mit der Zeit wird es sich legen. Sieht man ja jetzt schon.

Und die Klassen sind nicht so unbalanced, wie mancher es sieht. Einzig bei den Meleehealern muss ich es eingestehen.
Die Bright-Wizards haben den Vorteil, dass die Root-Immunity irgendwie noch nicht richtig funktioniert, oder eben dass die Roots einfach nicht brechen (wurde schonmal von voll HP im Root auf 0 HP gebombt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber nun die komplette Balance als schlecht darzustellen geht an der Realität ein gutes Stück zu weit vorbei.


----------



## joekay (14. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> @joekay: Das ist aber doch auch ein vom Spieler gemachtes Problem, das ihr alle wie die wilden aufd ie Tankklassen gestürmt seid. Nur ihr könnt das ändern, indem halt auch mal was anderes gespielt wird.
> 
> Da spielen 60% der Zerstörung einen Tank und beschweren sich über imbalancing, wo es die Ordnung einfach geschafft hat sich auf die Klassen zu verteilen.
> 
> ...



Klar ist das ein von den Spielern gemachtes Problem. War ja auch kein Nerfschrei gegen irgendwelche Klassen. Ich selber twinke bereits einen Zauberer und einen Magus. Wobei der Zauberer unheimlich Spaß macht und sehr gefährlich ist, wenn er ignoriert wird oder keiner an ihn rankommt. Der Magus spielt sich auch recht fein, vor allem bei Burgbelagerungen.

Ich habe Schwarzork gewählt, da der bei uns in der Gilde noch gefehlt hat und nicht weil er so cool ist (obwohl er das schon ist). Bin wie gesagt meinerseits dabei das Verhältnis etwas auszugleichen und versuche hier ein paar andere ebenso zum twinken zu animieren ;-)


----------



## Opnoxious (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Auf Carroburg verliert Zerstörung gegen Ordnung zumindest in den T1 und T2 Scenarios ca 80%


Komisch, dass ich ebenfalls auf Carroburg spiel und das Verhältnis von Sieg und Niederlage ziemlich ausgeglichen ist. Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass dies Uhrzeitabhängig ist.
Bin ich Nachmittags online gewinnt Ordnung öfter. Spiele ich am späten Abend und Nachts gewinnt komischerweise Zerstörung häufiger.
Kann auch einfach Zufall sein, denn Sonntag früh hat Zerstörung öfter gewonnen.

Und ich beziehe mich hier auf T1, T2 und T3.
Mal hat Zerstörung ne gute Phase und gewinnt öfter hintereinander und dann mal wieder Ordnung.
Kommt eben doch auch immer auf Gruppenzusammenstellung an und WER noch so mit einem spielt.


----------



## Stancer (14. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Jein. Das liegt an Erengrad an den ganzen Ex-DAoC Gilden, die nun zum Großteil auf diesem Server bei der Ordnung heimisch geworden sind. Besonders diese SPieler kennen das RvR und wissen schlichtweg wie man dort Erfolg haben kann. DIe Zerstörung greift dort hingegen oftmals auf ehemalige WOW-Spieler zurück, die davon zumeist nichts verstehen. Das ist das Erengrad-Problem; ein Communityunterschied wie er im Buche steht.
> 
> Ach ja und mal zu HdRO: HdRO ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, wenige Bugs, viele Features, großartiges Design. Es zieht eine andere Zielgruppe an und war niemals für den Massenmarkt geplant, sondern als Nieschenprodukt - dort hat es sich auch exzellent manifestiert.
> 
> ...



Naja es geht. Also beide Seiten hat alte Daoc Gilden abbekommen.

Destros hat z.b. Schwert & Rose sowie Tribunal abbekommen, auf Ordnung stehen dann wieder Frostbringer und Lios Alfar

Stimmt aber, auch ich hab den Eindruck, dass die Ordnugnsseite mehr Ex-Daoc Spieler abbekommen hat und die Destros mehr WoW Spieler. Man muss kaum erklären, wie man bei den Burgen vorgeht. Die meisten scheinen es schon zu kennen.


----------



## Repli (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen aber du vergisst hier einfach ne ganze Menge. So wie du das schreibst gehst du davon aus dass diese Situation Standard ist und immer so abläuft. Ein Heiler knallt immer 2 Tanks weg. Basta. Dass dabei aber noch ne ganze Menge anderer Faktoren wie z.B. die Umgebung oder wie der Spieler seinen Char spielt oder vor allem der Skill des Spielers, lässt du komplett aussen vor. Aber genau darauf kommt es an. Es gibt verdammt gute Spieler und grottenschlechte Spieler. Die einen bekommen es hin und die anderen nicht. Es gibt nicht was zu 100 % gleich abläuft.


----------



## Kalyptus (14. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> so ein schwachsinn.
> ich hab noch keinen heiler gesehen der sich gegen 2 barbaren hoch heilen kann und nicht verreckt, zumal er garnicht soviele aps hat, geschweige denn würde er es gegen einen schaffen(außer den siggi vielleicht, der ist zur zeit wirkich noch etwas op)
> ich als tank kann mich auch nicht über viel root beschweren und wenn doch einer kommt zünd ich halt moloch und lauf weiter
> bezüglich des knockbacks kannste du mal die anderen threads abklappern, hab da mal ne schöne liste gesehen wann wer was lernt
> wenn ordnung wirklich die besseren klassen hat, warum seh ich im t1 in letzter zeit nur destro gewinnen?



Da stimme ich Dir voll zu. 
Als Heiler habe ich keine Chance im PvP. Finde sie im Gegenteil zum TE viel zu schwach. Ich komm z.B. auch nicht aus Root raus.

Also völliger Unsinn, was das Thema angeht.


----------



## Sethek (14. Oktober 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir voll zu.
> Als Heiler habe ich keine Chance im PvP. Finde sie im Gegenteil zum TE viel zu schwach. Ich komm z.B. auch nicht aus Root raus.
> 
> Also völliger Unsinn, was das Thema angeht.


Heiler sind jeder anderen Klasse in 1-gegen-1-Situationen überlegen.

...in T1. In T2 sind SP und DoK noch recht biestig, aber ab Ende T2 gehts endgültig bergab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Oktober 2008)

jO wie meine vorredner schon sagten: Balance kann nicht auf jedem lvl gegeben sein mit 40 muss es stimmen.

ud das ordnungsklassen allgemein stärker sind wage ich zu bezweifeln gibt überall starke und weniger starke


----------



## Perkone (14. Oktober 2008)

Und noch ein Strich in der Liste der Leute, die das Prinzip von WAR nicht verstanden haben. Ich wette hiermit 100 eckige Kreise, dass der TE vorher WoW gezockt hat (eventuell nen imbarox0r n811 rogue).....


----------



## Yoll (14. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jO wie meine vorredner schon sagten: Balance kann nicht auf jedem lvl gegeben sein mit 40 muss es stimmen.




Was für ein schwachsinniges Argument!
Klar. Wir reden noch etwas den anderen Ja-Sagern nach dem Mund was?

Ich spiele das Spiel von Lev1 bis Lev 40.
Da erwarte ich daß die Balance auch mit lev 10 passt.
Ansonst sollen sie das Leveln ganz raus lassen wenn alles nur auf lev 40 abgestimmt sein soll.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Oktober 2008)

mach du ein spiel mit 2 fraktionen und unterschiedlichen klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann reden wir weiter
und die lvlphase ist in war eh net lang


----------



## Yoll (14. Oktober 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Und noch ein Strich in der Liste der Leute, die das Prinzip von WAR nicht verstanden haben. Ich wette hiermit 100 eckige Kreise, dass der TE vorher WoW gezockt hat (eventuell nen imbarox0r n811 rogue).....



Wie schwachsinnig muß man sein um was zu posten wo es mehrfach erwähnt wurde daß ich nicht von WoW komme?
So, und nun troll dich wieder...

Mein Gott war es noch schön als man Daoc eingeloggt hat und von solchen Vollhonks wie dir verschont blieb weil Leute deiner Sorte WoW gespielt haben.


----------



## Yoll (14. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mach du ein spiel mit 2 fraktionen und unterschiedlichen klassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Levelphase ist sehr wohl lang...oder wird man in 1 Woche 40?
Und scheissegal wie lange die Levelphase dauert: Wenn Balancing erst mit Max-Level passt soll der Hersteller eben die Levelphase weglassen.
Ist doch ein RvR-Game oder?

Aber hey: Wenn alle zu schnell 40 wären, dann würden die Kunden ja zu schnell bemerken was für ein schwaches Spiel WAR ist. Siehe AoC: Dort war nach 4 Wochen alles klar: Viele  waren lev80 und haben erkannt daß dann nichts mehr kommt. Aus die Maus.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2008)

Und jetzt kommen wir alle in WAR zusammen, Jungs und Mädels aus DAoC, WoW und Everquest und machen uns alle gegenseitig fertig, weil wir ja sooo tolerant und offen sind! Hurraaaa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Die Levelphase ist sehr wohl lang...oder wird man in 1 Woche 40?
> Und scheissegal wie lange die Levelphase dauert: Wenn Balancing erst mit Max-Level passt soll der Hersteller eben die Levelphase weglassen.
> Ist doch ein RvR-Game oder?
> 
> Aber hey: Wenn alle zu schnell 40 wären, dann würden die Kunden ja zu schnell bemerken was für ein schwaches Spiel WAR ist. Siehe AoC: Dort war nach 4 Wochen alles klar: Viele  waren lev80 und haben erkannt daß dann nichts mehr kommt. Aus die Maus.


Du bist 40 und weißt also, dass WAR auf MaxLevel Murks ist?
Man bekommt soviel verschiedene Klassensysteme einfach nicht von T1 - T4 gebalanced. Wenn es dann im T4 wieder passt ist mir das völlig egal.

Was ist mit deiner Huhnfrage Yoll? Bist einfach aus dem Thread ausgestiegen, nachdem du scheinbar gemerkt hast, dass der Fehler an dir lag, und nicht am Spiel. Und wenn wir deine Aussage übertragen, dann ist nicht WAR schwach, sondern du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scnr


----------



## risikofaktor (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin sicher nicht tolerant, wäre ja noch schöner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoll (14. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommen wir alle in WAR zusammen, Jungs und Mädels aus DAoC, WoW und Everquest und machen uns alle gegenseitig fertig, weil wir ja sooo tolerant und offen sind! Hurraaaa!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke es wird anders laufen:
In ein paar Wochen spielen die meisten wieder ihr WoW oder Daoc oder was auch immer.
Ein "paar" werden natürlich bleiben. Selbst AoC wird heute noch von einigen Leuten gespielt (sind die irgendwann mal aus Tortage raus?! ^^)

WoW hat spätestens mit dem nächstem Addon seine "Stammspieler" wieder. Und die Leute von Daoc warten sehnsüchtig auf den Origins-Server. Einige spielen Freeshards usw.
WAR wird nicht das sein was es hätte sein können. Schade drum.

Ist genau wie AoC: Um das SPiel ist es auch jammerschade...was ne geile Graphik und dann so ein lausiges Spiel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoll (14. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Was ist mit deiner Huhnfrage Yoll? Bist einfach aus dem Thread ausgestiegen, nachdem du scheinbar gemerkt hast, dass der Fehler an dir lag, und nicht am Spiel. Und wenn wir deine Aussage übertragen, dann ist nicht WAR schwach, sondern du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, des Huhnproblem besteht immer noch. Aber es kamen leider keine vernünftige Antworten. Da schreiben zuviel Leute deines Bildungsstandes...
Und nun geh weg von Papis Rechner und mach Hausaufgaben!


----------



## Dentus (14. Oktober 2008)

Wieder die Glaskugel....mir machts echt Spaß und ich weiß nicht was alle wollen.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (14. Oktober 2008)

Naja da du ja der einzige bist der diese Meinung vetritt Yoll, ist mir dein Mimi-Fred ziemlich wurscht...


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Nein, des Huhnproblem besteht immer noch. Aber es kamen leider keine vernünftige Antworten. Da schreiben zuviel Leute deines Bildungsstandes...
> Und nun geh weg von Papis Rechner und mach Hausaufgaben!


Soll ich den Thread linken? Nach dem Geschreibsel würde es alle deiner Aussagen disqualifizieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast aber Recht, müsste eigentlich kurz im Labor aufräumen, und nicht am Arbeitsplatzrechner im Forum abhängen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 3 Leute haben geantwortet und versucht, eine Erklärung für dein Problem zu finden. Danach hast du den Thread mit einem WAR ist eben scheisse abgestempelt.
Sorry, aber was erwartest du denn für Antworten?!


----------



## Skarbog (14. Oktober 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher nicht tolerant, wäre ja noch schöner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So sieht es aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Toleranz ist etwas für Leute die zu faul sind ihr Hirn anzuschalten..... leider gibts viele Leute mit Hirnschimmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und zum Heulkopf hier im Forum..... nur weil du nix geschissen bekommst sind nicht die Entwickler schuldig an deinem Versagen.......


----------



## Mikehoof (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird anders laufen:
> In ein paar Wochen spielen die meisten wieder ihr WoW oder Daoc oder was auch immer.
> Ein "paar" werden natürlich bleiben. Selbst AoC wird heute noch von einigen Leuten gespielt (sind die irgendwann mal aus Tortage raus?! ^^)
> 
> ...




Ich liebe euch Hellseher :-) Ich erspare euch jetzt eine Prognose aus meiner Sicht.

Das eigentliche Thema des Balanching Problems sehe ich überhaupt nicht aber wahrscheinlich ist mir die 1-1 Situation nicht wichtig genug und stehe zu sehr auf Teamplay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xero- (14. Oktober 2008)

teilweise richtig aber du übertreibst ^^

warte ne weile so lang ists ja auch noch nicht draußen


----------



## VsFs (14. Oktober 2008)

Hach Yoll, selten so gelacht, aber so wie du dich gibst bist bestimmt der Pausenclown.

Hast bestimmt mächtig den Arsch voll bekommen in WAR was? Aber vielleicht kommt ja bald wieder was neues auf dem Super Nintendo für dich raus.

Also lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Haha


----------



## Petera (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Wie schwachsinnig muß man sein um was zu posten wo es mehrfach erwähnt wurde daß ich nicht von WoW komme?
> So, und nun troll dich wieder...
> 
> Mein Gott war es noch schön als man Daoc eingeloggt hat und von solchen Vollhonks wie dir verschont blieb weil Leute deiner Sorte WoW gespielt haben.



Sorry,

du beweißt nur, wie wenig man dich ernst nehmen kann. 

Es wurde mehrfach in Beiträgen erwähnt, das sich die Gebietskontrolle hauptsächlich im Tier4 entscheidet und der Einfluss der anderen Gebiete minimal ist. Also ist es wichtig, das sich das Balancing im Levelbereich zwischen 31 und 40 einstellt. Und selbst wenn es in den unteren Levelbereichen nicht vollständig passt, schon mal darüber nachgedacht das die Seiten ungleichmäßig mit Spieler gesegnet sind. Wenn jemand meint, das die Ordnungsklassen besser sind und die Seiten wechselt gleicht sich wenigstens das aus.

Ansonsten solltest du lieber an deiner Ausdrucksweise feilen oder wenigstens über deine Beiträge nachdenken, bevor du sie auf das Forum los lässt. Finde dich damit ab, das kaum jemand mit dem Balancing Probleme hat oder spiel ein anderes Spiel.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Yoll (14. Oktober 2008)

Skarbog schrieb:


> So sieht es aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich quote das mal um darzustellen wie weit es mit Deutschland in Sachen Anstand, Erziehung und Bildung gekommen ist.


----------



## joekay (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ich quote das mal um darzustellen wie weit es mit Deutschland in Sachen Anstand, Erziehung und Bildung gekommen ist.



Antiautoritäre Erziehung halt...

back to topic


----------



## Rorret (14. Oktober 2008)

Tabasco567 schrieb:


> ich geb yoll 100% recht!
> 
> 1. hat steht die jahrelange daoc-erfahrung zur verfügung
> 2. gab es eine lange closed-beta phase
> ...



och jott, och jott - jetzt will der kleene auch noch aufmerksamkeit und muß seinen geistigen dünnpfiff hier ablassen, weil er gerade nen bissken zeit übrig hat, da in wow seine blink-blink-nachtelfenweibchen im moment auf toilette sind zum schminken.....
also auch für dich 1 sekunde aufmerksamkeit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRvllRjnPMI...feature=related

und jetzt geh wieder zurück in den sandkasten mit förmchen spielen und laß die erwachsenen in ruhe, da du NERVST!


----------



## Solace (14. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und die Klassen sind nicht so unbalanced, wie mancher es sieht. Einzig bei den Meleehealern muss ich es eingestehen.
> Die Bright-Wizards haben den Vorteil, dass die Root-Immunity irgendwie noch nicht richtig funktioniert, oder eben dass die Roots einfach nicht brechen (wurde schonmal von voll HP im Root auf 0 HP gebombt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kenn vorwiegend Orderseite, entsprechend bezieh ich mich darauf. Für die entsprechenden Klassen auf Destroseite trifft vieles auch zu.

- Schattenkrieger - soll weniger Schaden als ein BW machen, dafür mehr Utility haben. Bis zumindest lvl35 kann man sich darüber streiten ob dem so ist, da liegen's auf Utilityseite eher gleich auf. Wie der Schaden / Survivabilty-Vergleich ausfällt, muss ich hier wohl kaum noch erwähnen, oder?
- Engi - eine Fähigkeit welche sie zur Zeit imba macht und (da wett ich drauf) die erste ist welche generft wird. Was bleibt ist ein Utilitymonster das genauso in Sekunden wegassistet wird wie alles andere. Geschütze skalieren nicht mit level. Ab ca. lvl25 sind's dann oft schlicht ein onehit.
- Sigmarpriester - erste Meldungen von lvl40er welche ihn aufgeben und eine andere Klasse leveln sind schon eingetroffen. Was auf lvl40 an Schaden reinkommt, heilt Dir kein Sigmar weg.
- warum ist die Rüstung von Hexenjägern auf lvl40 genausoviel wert wie die von Feuerzaubis? Da kriegt eine Meleeklasse denselben Rüstungswert wie ein reiner Stoffcaster.

Zu guter letzt:
- Squigherder - unterste Stufe bezüglich Klassenbalance. Was die Jungs an Schaden raushauen, interessiert kaum ein Gegner. Pets auf unterschiedlichen Linien so das nicht alle skillen kannst. Somit Pets welche mit lvl40 gerademal auf lvl24 kommen und ein 2hit für praktisch jede Klasse ist.

Ganz ernsthaft: wer immernoch glaubt die Balance in WAR sei gut oder gar die beste die es je gab, sollte als Strafe gezwungen werden, ein Squigherder auf lvl20 inkl. Renown zu leveln.

Zur Zeit brauchst auf Orderseite 3 Klassen für 40er RvR: Eisenbrecher, Runenpriester, Feuerzaubi. Alle anderen kannst problemlos und meist besser durch diese 3 ersetzen (Ausnahme Engi bis Elektro-nerf).
Nicht einverstanden? Dann sagt mir warum eine Gruppe ein Schattenkrieger, Hexenjäger, Engi, Sigmar, whatever mitnehmen soll, wenn sie auch eine der erwähnten Klassen haben kann.



Yoll schrieb:


> Mythic hat immer noch kein Mittel gefunden ein RvR für Gelegenheitsspieler attraktiv zu machen.


Dabei wäre es so einfach: die Möglichkeit zu assisten rausnehmen so das JEDER, egal ob Mage oder Melee, Koordination braucht um ein Gegner in Sekunden wegzuhauen.


----------



## joekay (14. Oktober 2008)

WAR ist nicht darauf ausgelegt, dass jeder gegen alles eine Chance hat.

Ein Schattenkrieger hat immer gute Chancen gegen Stoffi und seine Mobilität zeichnet ihn gegen Melees aus.


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2008)

Engis: Die Engis, die ich gesehen habe, machten gut was an Schaden. Aber scheinen auch enorm viel Utility zu haben. Spricht in meinen Augen aber auch nichts gegen.
Schattenkrieger: Ein paar mal in der Beta gespielt. Primär DD, aber nicht so gut wie BrightWiz. Hält dafür auch was mehr aus. Utility-lastiger als ein BW?
Sigmar: "Front-AE-Heiler". Melee-Support in meinen Augen. Nette Gruppenbuffs.
Das Problem was ich sehe, ist die Unfähigkeit sich von der effektivsten Spielweise T1-T2 auf T3-T4 einzustellen. Mit Level 20 gibt es den 1sek Casttime AE-Heal, und mit Skillung im ersten Tree nach 9+1Punkten noch einen AE-HoT. Der Sigmar soll keine Einzel-Personen hochheilen, das ist die Aufgabe der anderen. Desweiteren hat er noch den Rüstungsbuff, der bei allen Grp-Membern den eingehenden Schaden senkt.
Hexenjäger: Auch schwierig. Auf der einen Seite braucht man guten Burst-DMG + fiese Utilitys, auf der anderen Seite muss man an die Gegner auch erstmal rankommen. Dafür hat er den Stealth. Wenn er jetzt noch mehr aushalten würde... na halleluja.

Squig Herder: Kann ich nichts zu sagen, eine der Klassen, die ich kaum gespielt habe.

Sooo schlecht seh ich es immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solace (14. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> WAR ist nicht darauf ausgelegt, dass jeder gegen alles eine Chance hat.
> 
> Ein Schattenkrieger hat immer gute Chancen gegen Stoffi und seine Mobilität zeichnet ihn gegen Melees aus.


Davon das alle gegen jeden eine Chance haben war keine Rede.
Mobilität? Welche den bitte? Stun / Snare sind schön und gut - damit kriegst ihn aber nicht in Gruppe. Der Feuerzaubi erledigt das zusammen mit AEknockback des Runenpriesters besser und macht mehr Schaden.


----------



## joekay (14. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Davon das alle gegen jeden eine Chance haben war keine Rede.
> Mobilität? Welche den bitte? Stun / Snare sind schön und gut - damit kriegst ihn aber nicht in Gruppe. Der Feuerzaubi erledigt das zusammen mit AEknockback des Runenpriesters besser und macht mehr Schaden.



An Stoffheilern macht der Schattenkrieger sicherlich mehr Schaden, zumindest irgendwann mal. Alles was auf Willenskraft geht um seine Heilung zu verbessern widersteht oder stört in dem Fall Zauberfähigkeiten besser.


----------



## Azddel (14. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ich quote das mal um darzustellen wie weit es mit Deutschland in Sachen Anstand, Erziehung und Bildung gekommen ist.



Wie niedlich ist das denn?
Herr Beckstein? Sind Sie's?


----------



## Solace (14. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Engis: Die Engis, die ich gesehen habe, machten gut was an Schaden. Aber scheinen auch enorm viel Utility zu haben. Spricht in meinen Augen aber auch nichts gegen.
> Schattenkrieger: Ein paar mal in der Beta gespielt. Primär DD, aber nicht so gut wie BrightWiz. Hält dafür auch was mehr aus. Utility-lastiger als ein BW?
> Sigmar: "Front-AE-Heiler". Melee-Support in meinen Augen. Nette Gruppenbuffs.
> Das Problem was ich sehe, ist die Unfähigkeit sich von der effektivsten Spielweise T1-T2 auf T3-T4 einzustellen. Mit Level 20 gibt es den 1sek Casttime AE-Heal, und mit Skillung im ersten Tree nach 9+1Punkten noch einen AE-HoT. Der Sigmar soll keine Einzel-Personen hochheilen, das ist die Aufgabe der anderen. Desweiteren hat er noch den Rüstungsbuff, der bei allen Grp-Membern den eingehenden Schaden senkt.
> ...


Engis kriegen in einem Szenario locker 2x den Schaden hin wie ein Schattenkrieger UND haben mehr Utility. Der massige Schaden des Engi kommt aber von seinem AE-Geschütz welches so schnell fällt wie es steht, da es nicht skaliert.
Vergiss alles was von Schattenkrieger in Beta kennst - den Burstdamage den sie da hatten ist nicht mehr. Was das Aushalten von Schaden betrifft - ob nun ein 2 oder 3hit bist interessiert doch niemand. Siehe Rüstungen - 40er questrüstung von Feuerzaubi, Erzmagier, Runenpriest: 280. Von Engis, Schattenkrieger, Hexenjäger: 280. So ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sigmar - die Frage bleibt: wozu ein Meleesupport nehmen, wenn stattdessen noch ein Eisenbrecher nehmen kannst? Die hots gleichen die dots nicht aus und nur wegen den Gruppenbuffs verzichtet doch niemand auf ein richtigen Tank.



joekay schrieb:


> An Stoffheilern macht der Schattenkrieger sicherlich mehr Schaden, zumindest irgendwann mal. Alles was auf Willenskraft geht um seine Heilung zu verbessern widersteht oder stört in dem Fall Zauberfähigkeiten besser.


Schattenkrieger mehr Schaden auf Stoffheiler als ein Feuerzauberer? Irgendwann mal, vielleicht ja. Was aber nix mit lvl-Höhe zu tun hat sondern mit Patchstand. Zur Zeit kommt keine Klasse irgendwie an den Burstdmg eines Casters auch nur ran. Was auch ok wäre, wenn entsprechende Utility / Survivability als ausgleich da wäre - is aber nicht. Auch hier: keine vernünftige Gruppe wird ein Feuerzauberer aussen vorlassen, um ein Schattenkrieger mit zunehmen.


----------



## joekay (14. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Engis kriegen in einem Szenario locker 2x den Schaden hin wie ein Schattenkrieger UND haben mehr Utility. Der massige Schaden des Engi kommt aber von seinem AE-Geschütz welches so schnell fällt wie es steht, da es nicht skaliert.
> Vergiss alles was von Schattenkrieger in Beta kennst - den Burstdamage den sie da hatten ist nicht mehr. Was das Aushalten von Schaden betrifft - ob nun ein 2 oder 3hit bist interessiert doch niemand. Siehe Rüstungen - 40er questrüstung von Feuerzaubi, Erzmagier, Runenpriest: 280. Von Engis, Schattenkrieger, Hexenjäger: 280. So ok?
> 
> 
> ...



Der massige Schaden vom Engi kommt auf die Situation an. Stehen viele Gegener nah beisammen ist das ein Fest für den Engi, genauso wie für den Magus. Single DPS fährt er dafür wieder weniger. 

Feuerzauberer kommen mir selber auch ein wenig zu overpowered vor aber ich bin halt ein böse guckender Ork, der schnell gefocused wird. Auch wenn ich mit meinem Zauberer im T2 bin kommt es mir vor als ob die Feuerzauberer im direkten Vergleich mehr raushauen können. Aber das ist halt alles subjektiv.


----------



## Sisloc (14. Oktober 2008)

es gibt 3 arten von menschen.. die die nicht zählen können und die die es können

herrlicher thread


----------



## Náyla. (14. Oktober 2008)

Der einzigen Sache, bei der ich dem TE zustimme, ist die Sache mit dem Schadensoutput der Magier, der ist einfach zu krank. Ansonsten find ich das Spiel soweit okay, jedenfalls wie ich es beurteilen kann, hab ja gerade mal Zelot, Sigmarpriester und Hexenjäger auf Rang 17 gespielt *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: wie bekomme ich diese schöne Signatur von WarDB hin, welche XP und Rufrang meiner Chars zeigt? Ich bin irgendwie unfähig und finde meine Chars nicht auf der Seite...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solace (14. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Der massige Schaden vom Engi kommt auf die Situation an. Stehen viele Gegener nah beisammen ist das ein Fest für den Engi, genauso wie für den Magus. Single DPS fährt er dafür wieder weniger.


... und genau dies ist der Punkt, warum Engis sobald Elektromagnet generft wurde, nicht in Gruppen kommen da sie problemlos und besser durch Feuerzauberer ersetzt werden können. Selbe Rüstung und somit kaum bessere Survivability, bessere Utility aber massiv weniger Schaden.
Ich warte gerne auf Gründe, warum man ein Engi und nicht ein Feuerzauberer in Gruppe nehmen soll.....



Náyla. schrieb:


> PS: wie bekomme ich diese schöne Signatur von WarDB hin, welche XP und Rufrang meiner Chars zeigt? Ich bin irgendwie unfähig und finde meine Chars nicht auf der Seite...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einloggen, oben rechts mit Maus auf My Account fahren, My Characters auswählen, den gewünschten Char anwählen - alles andere ist dann beschrieben.


----------



## ---Neo--- (14. Oktober 2008)

OMG du hast die Verschwörung des Jahres aufgedeckt. Wo wir grad bei Verschwörungen sind wusstet ihr das Kennedy, Elvis und Hitler im Regenwald Atombombentests durchführen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (14. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Einloggen, oben rechts mit Maus auf My Account fahren, My Characters auswählen, den gewünschten Char anwählen - alles andere ist dann beschrieben.



Hmm, mir werden da keine Charaktere aufgelistet, muss ich vorher diesen "Curse Client" installieren und mich einmal einloggen, ähnlich wie mit dem buffed-Client?


----------



## Solace (14. Oktober 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Hmm, mir werden da keine Charaktere aufgelistet, muss ich vorher diesen "Curse Client" installieren und mich einmal einloggen, ähnlich wie mit dem buffed-Client?


Der Client ist Pflicht, ja - sonst kann er Deine Chardaten ja nicht holen.



---Neo--- schrieb:


> OMG du hast die Verschwörung des Jahres aufgedeckt. Wo wir grad bei Verschwörungen sind wusstet ihr das Kennedy, Elvis und Hitler im Regenwald Atombombentests durchführen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt Leute welche den Thementitel lesen und zumindest versuchen etwas dazu beizutragen. Und es gibt Leute welche einfach nur Müll posten um ihren Postingcounter hochzutreiben. VNboards mag ein schlechtes Image haben deswegen, buffed schlägt's mit links.


----------



## Náyla. (14. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Der Client ist Pflicht, ja - sonst kann er Deine Chardaten ja nicht holen.



Wusst ich, wusst ich, ich wollte dich nur testen! *hust*

Öhhhhm, ich muss weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---Neo--- (14. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Der Client ist Pflicht, ja - sonst kann er Deine Chardaten ja nicht holen.
> 
> 
> Es gibt Leute welche den Thementitel lesen und zumindest versuchen etwas dazu beizutragen. Und es gibt Leute welche einfach nur Müll posten um ihren Postingcounter hochzutreiben.




Und es gibt Leute die anderen Leuten ein sehr gutes Spiel einfach nur schlecht machen wollen, weil sie selbst das Spiel nicht ansprechend finden. So wie es in diesem Thema geschieht.


----------



## Geige (14. Oktober 2008)

kommt mal wieder btt!

nunja warum sollte man melees noch mitnehmen?
sie sind einfach die casterkiller schlechthin!


----------



## Solace (14. Oktober 2008)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> Und es gibt Leute die anderen Leuten ein sehr gutes Spiel einfach nur schlecht machen wollen, weil sie selbst das Spiel nicht ansprechend finden. So wie es in diesem Thema geschieht.


Nirgends hab ich geschrieben dass das Spiel nicht sehr gut oder nicht ansprechend sei. Themen bezüglich "WAR ist shice!" /  "Nein ist es nicht!" findest genug. Hier geht's um Balancing und ob es so wie es ist stimmt oder nicht. Also bring doch einfach mal Fakten dazu und beleg das ich falsch liege, statt weiterhin Anschuldigungen aus den Fingern zu saugen.


----------



## joekay (14. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> ... und genau dies ist der Punkt, warum Engis sobald Elektromagnet generft wurde, nicht in Gruppen kommen da sie problemlos und besser durch Feuerzauberer ersetzt werden können. Selbe Rüstung und somit kaum bessere Survivability, bessere Utility aber massiv weniger Schaden.
> Ich warte gerne auf Gründe, warum man ein Engi und nicht ein Feuerzauberer in Gruppe nehmen soll.....



Dieser Rüstungsbuff hebt dich für 20 Schläge die auf Rüstung gehen auf Mittlere Rüstung. 
Du kannst Zauber unterbrechen.
Du kannst mit deinem Geschütz mit Maschinengewehr die Castzeit von Zaubern stark verlängern.
Du hast AE Dots, die du mit entsprechender Skillung von ganz hinten setzen kannst.
Du hast eine Moralfertigkeit, die deinen Schaden um 100% erhöht.
Du hast 4 Kicks (Moralfertigkeit, Granate und später Artillerietrommelfeuer sowie der geskillte Hüftschuss) - vielleicht sogar noch mehr
Du kannst die Elementarresistenz (glaub ich) deiner Gruppe erhöhen.

Sind nur so Sachen, die ich aus der OB kenne


----------



## Solace (14. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Dieser Rüstungsbuff hebt dich für 20 Schläge die auf Rüstung gehen auf Mittlere Rüstung.
> Du kannst Zauber unterbrechen.
> Du kannst mit deinem Geschütz mit Maschinengewehr die Castzeit von Zaubern stark verlängern.
> Du hast AE Dots, die du mit entsprechender Skillung von ganz hinten setzen kannst.
> ...


Nimm bitte alle die schönen Sachen welche ein Engi kriegt und vergleich sie mit denen eines Feuerzauberers und rechne noch das + an Schaden des Zaubis dazu. Du hast die Wahl wer in Deine Gruppe kommt: der Engi oder der Feuerzaubi - für was entscheidest dich?
Das selbe Spiel geht mit Feuerzaubis gegen Schattenkrieger, Eisenbrecher gegen Hexenjäger/Weisser Löwe/Schwertmeister und Runenpriester gegen Sigmar/Erzmagier. Einzig der Erzmagier kann da noch mithalten mit bisserl weniger Utility. Für alle anderen sieht es deutlich schlechter aus.


----------



## Droux (14. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Siehe Rüstungen - 40er questrüstung von Feuerzaubi, Erzmagier, Runenpriest: 280. Von Engis, Schattenkrieger, Hexenjäger: 280. So ok?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und wie siehts mit dem absorb aus ? 
... das keine "troll frage" und soll auch nicht sarkastisch rüberkommen, ist eher interesse halber.

und so aus erfahrung zu sprechen .... in daoc gabs auch bomb grps mit 2elds 2enchs 2droods barde bgler .... die wurden auch ohne probleme gelegt.

klar ist äppel und birnen weil die fähigkeiten anders sind, aber das prinzip ist das doch dasselbe, das muss sich in der praxis und im openfield bewehren, und wenn dan naps hinter der tasta sitzen ... 

thema feuerzaubi, runen priest ... (kann leider nur vom T2 und T3 sprechen) mein hornsquiq beschäftigt bzw hindert die beiden klassen durch das umstubsen eigentlich ganz gut, und das pet muss dann erst mal umgehauen werden wodurch dann wieder schaden wo anders fehlt ... usw ... ich muss ja hier keinem grp matches und deren dynamik erklären.


----------



## Cressari (14. Oktober 2008)

Reich-Ranicki würde ungefähr sagen: "Balancing liegt immer auch im Auge des Spielenden, will sagen, es ist ein sehr subjektives Empfinden"!

Ich würde sagen: "Hört auf zu jammern und zu nerven Ihr pubertierenden Rotzlöffel"!

Suchts Euch aus, was Euch besser gefällt!


----------



## Katzendruide (14. Oktober 2008)

Hehe die Order sagt immer Destro hat alles besser.


----------



## Siccaria (14. Oktober 2008)

Katzendruide schrieb:


> Hehe die Order sagt immer Destro hat alles besser.


Haben sie ja auch... ausser wenn ich mit meinem Destro einlogge, dann ist auf einmal Order besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (14. Oktober 2008)

Necrothas schrieb:


> lass das spiel doch erstmal rauskommen
> es stört zwar zum teil aber balancing ist so ziemlich das schwerste in nem mmo.
> bei dem großen kack spiel mit 3 buchstaben balancen sie heute noch und du heulst rum bei nem spiel das noch nichtmal 1 monat draussen ist...
> 
> abwarten und tee trinken!



immerhin hatten sie ja schon erfahrung mit daoc schotter


----------



## Solace (14. Oktober 2008)

Droux schrieb:


> und wie siehts mit dem absorb aus ?
> ... das keine "troll frage" und soll auch nicht sarkastisch rüberkommen, ist eher interesse halber.
> 
> und so aus erfahrung zu sprechen .... in daoc gabs auch bomb grps mit 2elds 2enchs 2droods barde bgler .... die wurden auch ohne probleme gelegt.


Absorb weiss ich grad nicht, da spielen noch paar Sachen mehr als nur reine Rüstungswerte mit rein. Ändert aber nix daran das nicht ein 2hit, sondern halt "nur noch" 3hit bist.

Die OpenBeta Erfahrungen welche man überall nachlesen kann sagen für Orderseite 2 Runenpriester, rest Eisenbrecher und Feuerzaubis - ich hab noch nix gesehen was dem widersprochen hätte.



Cressari schrieb:


> Reich-Ranicki würde ungefähr sagen: "Balancing liegt immer auch im Auge des Spielenden, will sagen, es ist ein sehr subjektives Empfinden"!
> 
> Ich würde sagen: "Hört auf zu jammern und zu nerven Ihr pubertierenden Rotzlöffel"!
> 
> Suchts Euch aus, was Euch besser gefällt!


Ich erwiedere: "es ist ein Nummernspiel. Das einzige was unterm Strich zählt, ist wer mehr und effektiver Schadensnummern rauskriegt und weniger Heilnummern braucht als die anderen".

Die Pubertät ist zumindest bei mir auch schon 20+ Jahre her. Über den Rotzlöffel kannste urteilen wie grad magst - mit gutem Beispiel voran gehst zumindest nicht.


----------



## joekay (14. Oktober 2008)

Langsam zeichnet sich auf manchen Server wohl ab, dass langfristig Order die Überhand gewinnen wird, weil viele Order rerollen werden. Ich habs selber mitbekommen, dass 3 Spieler 30er Destrochars gelöscht haben und auf dem gleichen Server nun Order spielen. Mal schauen, was das in Zukunft bringt. Am Ende bekommt Destro deswegen noch buffs ;-)

Vielleicht wurde Order auch absichtlich mit stärkeren Klassen ausgestattet um einer Überzahl von Destro etwas entgegenzuhalten und Destro steht nur deswegen so oft schlecht da.


----------



## Rashnuk (14. Oktober 2008)

@TE
Um es mal in deiner Sprache auszudrücken:
LOLOLOLOL ROFL DER NAP IS NÜCHTZ BIN OVERPOWERED HOFFENTLICH WERDE ICH NICH GENERFT!!
____
WTF DIESER HUSO DER HAT HEAL UND MEHR RÜSSI ALS ICH UND MEHR DMG WTH WTF ICH HÖR AUF ICH SPIELE MEINEN WARLOCK WEITER!


Mehr ist nicht hinzuzufügen , ehrlich , alleine weil warhammer das Arche-system hat ist es schon um Meilen mehr balanced als viele andere MMO's ... und auch so sind die gut balanced  
1. Vllt sind manche einen Tick besser ... in manchen Level Abschnitten
2. Das Spiel ist erst 4Wochen alt (!)
3. Schreib mal wichtige Fakten was Unbalanced ist
4. Lern mal das SPiel richtig kennen ... kurz: L2P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5. Warhammer ist kein Solo SPiel , fester bestandteil ist die Gruppe
6. Noch nie bin ich so abgegangen xD


----------



## seppix@seppix (14. Oktober 2008)

Soll kein mimimi sein^^
Aber es ist nun mal so das gewisse Klassen hier mal wie oben gesagt Machinist ein bisle nutzlos geworden sind (was man mit einer guten taktik bei ihm wegen seinen geschützen allerdings ausgleichen kann im PvP wies im Pve ist weis ich nich^^)
Ich spiele selber einen schattenkrieger nutzlose Klasse wie jeder sagen wird allerdings freut man sich immer wenn man mich sieht weil ich eine der wenigen klassen bin die die stoffies schützen kann(dies kann nicht der tank übernehmen weil er ja vorne steht und nicht jeden dd hinterherrennen kann) ich stehe allerdings bei den Stoffis und versuche sie am Leben zu halten dafür belohnen sich mich mit heal^^
Trotsdem ist der SK zu schwach klar er kann im laufen pfeile verschiessen allerdings wird eher er verfolgt als andersrum denkt mal drüber nach XP


----------



## morricone87 (14. Oktober 2008)

Sinnlose Disskussion. Jede Klasse hat ihre Vorzüge und eben auch Nachteile. 
Dass ich mit meiner Feuerzauberin nicht heilen oder gar tanken kann ist mir klar. Ich mach viel Schaden, aber ich versuch deswegen nicht wie blöde zu heilen.
Klingt bescheuert, aber genauso wie dieses Beispiel verhällt sich hier grade die Community.
Akzeptiert die gegebenen Umstände oder spielt eine andere Klasse. Die Balance wird noch geändert. Da bin ich mir sicher.
Immer zu erwarten, das alles sofort wunderbar läuft ist schwachsinn. Zumal es immer was zu meckern gibt und genau das nervt.
Das ganze heizt sich genauso auf wie in WoW. Denn genau diesen Bezug scheinen die meissten ja suchen zu wollen.
Kommt mal runter von eurer Solo-Spiel-Mentalität. Warhammer ist ein Gruppenspiel. Es nützt euch also nichts, wenn ihr es vlt einmal schafft im 1vs 1 was zu reißen.
Und genau diese Vorstellung haben wohl die meissten, dass die jeweilige Klasse auch im Einzelspiel unglaublich stark sein soll.


----------



## ---Neo--- (14. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Nirgends hab ich geschrieben dass das Spiel nicht sehr gut oder nicht ansprechend sei. Themen bezüglich "WAR ist shice!" /  "Nein ist es nicht!" findest genug. Hier geht's um Balancing und ob es so wie es ist stimmt oder nicht. Also bring doch einfach mal Fakten dazu und beleg das ich falsch liege, statt weiterhin Anschuldigungen aus den Fingern zu saugen.



Nein es ist kein WAR is kacke Thread. Es ist noch viel schlimmer, der TE unterstellt den WAR-Entwicklern sie würden das Balancing absichtlich versauen um die Spieler indirekt dazu zu zwingen verschiedene Karrieren hoch zu spielen und sie so länger ans Spiel binden. Und das ist einfach nur Schwachsinn, das Spiel ist noch in der Anfangsphase und dadurch natürlich noch nicht vollständig gebalanced und deshalb sofort auf den Entwicklern rumhacken das haben die einfach nicht verdient.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (14. Oktober 2008)

Was mir auffällt, ist das ich (als S-Priester) gegen reinrassige Tanks absolut kein Land sehe. Im Optimalfall kloppen wir uns 10 Minuten und pennen dann vor den Rechnern weg. Ich mach keinen Schaden an ihm und er kann gegen meine Heilung nichts tun. Die Klassen sind schon ausbalanciert, aber eben basierend auf ihren Aufgaben - nicht durch irgendwelche Werte.


----------



## Belgor (14. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt schon das Spiel ist nicht balanct, aber ich hoffe das es später noch kommt. Bei WoW waren am Anfang auch einige Klassen überpowert ect.


----------



## Shamaniko (14. Oktober 2008)

Erst Schamie... dann  Schami nerv. Dann war  Pala overpowert...und dann wieder Schamie xD


Ne perfekte Balance wird es glaube ich nie geben....gab es bei WoW nie und wird es bei War auch nich geben... somal das Spiel auf Gruppe ausgelegt ist und nicht auf einzelne Chars


----------



## Solace (14. Oktober 2008)

morricone87 schrieb:


> Kommt mal runter von eurer Solo-Spiel-Mentalität. Warhammer ist ein Gruppenspiel. Es nützt euch also nichts, wenn ihr es vlt einmal schafft im 1vs 1 was zu reißen.
> Und genau diese Vorstellung haben wohl die meissten, dass die jeweilige Klasse auch im Einzelspiel unglaublich stark sein soll.


Ich kann nicht für andere sprechen, meine Beispiele bezogen sich rein auf's Gruppenspiel. Und da bleib ich dabei bis mir jemand entsprechende Gegenargumente bringt: zur Zeit braucht's auf Orderseite nur die 3 Klassen Eisenbrecher, Feuermagier und Runenpriest. Alle anderen Klassen kannst mit denen gleichwertig oder besser ersetzen.



---Neo--- schrieb:


> Nein es ist kein WAR is kacke Thread. Es ist noch viel schlimmer, der TE unterstellt den WAR-Entwicklern sie würden das Balancing absichtlich versauen um die Spieler indirekt dazu zu zwingen verschiedene Karrieren hoch zu spielen und sie so länger ans Spiel binden. Und das ist einfach nur Schwachsinn, das Spiel ist noch in der Anfangsphase und dadurch natürlich noch nicht vollständig gebalanced und deshalb sofort auf den Entwicklern rumhacken das haben die einfach nicht verdient.


Einverstanden. Nur sollte inzwischen doch wirklich jeder erkannt haben, das die Beispiele vom ersten posting sich praktisch ausschliesslich auf Tier 1 beschränken. Warum ist dies auf Seite 10+ immernoch ein Thema?
Mythic hat ein sehr gutes Spiel abgeliefert, trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) sollte man auch noch kritisch sein. Auch denk ich dabei an die xx Themen vor gerade mal 2 Wochen wo behauptet wurde, das Balancing sei das beste welches es je gab. Ja teilweise findest solche Aussagen selbst in diesem Thema noch, und dies ist schlicht nicht der Fall.


----------



## Franx (14. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema: Ich denke viele haben noch nicht begriffen das man in WAR als Gruppe spielen muss. Heiler heilen im Hintergrund - DD werden beschützt und machen halt Schaden - Tanks bzw. Nahkämpfer ärgern die Caster.
Wenn ich jetzt als DD 2 Heiler im Hintergrund habe und ordentlich austeilen kann muss sich der Gegner halt umstellen. Nicht nur zusammen rumstehen und sich wundern das man in 10 Sec. dann kaputt ist. Taktik umstellen - evt. mal aus der "Range" vom caster laufen usw.
Und ja - jeder stirbt mal im PvP, das gehört einfach dazu und ich als Zauberin sterbe auch oft genug. Wenn man das Gruppenspiel im PvP gut beherrscht und jeder darauf achtet was der andere macht hat man schon so gut wie gewonnen.


----------



## kraxxler (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünschte es gäbe hier makros, die würde ich dann immer benutzen, weil ihr einfach dumm seid. Das spiel ist ncoh ziemlich neu und die bekommen esnoch in griff. Ihr seid sone sch.. comunity von heulern und fanboys here ( trift zum glück nciht auf alle zu ) die es von alle gibt, die von WAR veschmutzen das AoC forum, die von wow das WAR, und AoC und WAr das wow, also alle gegenseitig, das nervt echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/vote4close

Mehr gibs nicht zu sagen


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Oktober 2008)

Necrothas schrieb:


> lass das spiel doch erstmal rauskommen
> es stört zwar zum teil aber balancing ist so ziemlich das schwerste in nem mmo.
> bei dem großen kack spiel mit 3 buchstaben balancen sie heute noch und du heulst rum bei nem spiel das noch nichtmal 1 monat draussen ist...
> 
> abwarten und tee trinken!



Ja das spiel mit 3 großen Buchstaben also W.A.R ist echt kacke.. naja jedes mmo muss.. generell alles wos verschiedene klassen oder auch waffen gibt) muss ständig balanced werden.. damit es eben in balance bleibt.. zudem wenn was neues rauskommt wirftd as die balance eh übern haufen..


----------



## Elessor (14. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> What the hell.. es heißt Fanbois du Fanboi...



1. falsch es heißt fanboys, das ist englisch, falls du es nich kennst, fanbois wurde nur von gimps verwendet, die noch cooler über andere herziehen wollten...

2. reported


----------



## Lillyan (14. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist jetzt Schluss. Ich werde mir nun die Zeit nehmen und den gesamten Thread durcharbeiten und dann Verwarnungen rausschicken.


----------

